#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Mijn verhaal gaat over een Marokkaanse meid,die dacht dat ze gelukkig zou eindigen me

## Beloved Person

------------

----------


## miss_marocia

salaam

het verhaal komt wel bekend voor bij de meeste marokaanse meisjes 
het is ook leuk om dat nog bij een verhaal te lezen 
en het enigste wat ik nog te zeggen heb is.............. 
het is een tof verhaal en...............
ga gauw verder

ciao
 :wohaa:

----------


## Beloved Person

-----

----------


## Beloved Person

---------

----------


## Zomaariemand001

tuurlijk is dat GEEN probleem  :Smilie:

----------


## EgyptGirl

Nou nou meisje dat valt me heel erg van je tegen... 
haha tuurlijk is het geen probleem, schrijf lekker verderrrr
Ze of ik ... ik en ze had het niet eens doorr....

----------


## Beloved Person

-----------

----------


## annisa

Hey meisje doe maar verder!!! het lijkt me wel een leuke verhaal te worden!! Ik hoop dat je verder schrijft, maar je hebt ook niet zoveel reacties!! niks van aantrekken gewoon doorschrijven!!! kus

----------


## EgyptGirl

Ik zie dat je online bent, je bent zeker bezig met het vervolg van je verhaal... ik hoop hetttt...

----------


## EgyptGirl

Oh ik hoop niet dat ze wordt ontslagen, haar eerste dag! 
Ga snel weer verder!!!

----------


## *magrib_girl*

haaaiiiiii meid
echt top verhaal menn wat hebben jullie allemaal talent alle mensen die een verhaal zetten op deze site tbarkellah nou meiden ga zo door
mij hebben jullie alvast als fan 
xxxjes

----------


## EgyptGirl

Gelukkig ze is niet onslagen ... ga snel verder

----------


## Rania_Riffia

heel mooi verhaaltje moet ik zeggen, tbarkelah aleek!!! ben toch benieuwd hoe die mohammed is. hij was je ware liefde zeker?? ben alleszins wel benieuwd. alee normaal ben ik wel een moeilijke maar je hebt een fan bij 

Ma3aa salama

----------


## *magrib_girl*

haaaiii meid
hey je moet echt cker gauw weer verder gaa top verhaal
xxxjes

----------


## EgyptGirl

:ole:  mooi vervolg  :ole:

----------


## miss_marocia

ggggaaaaaaaaa vvvvvveeeerrdddddddeeeeeeeeerrr!!!!!!!!!
het is echt spannend!!!
ik w8 op je vervolg en niet op je vervolgje

doei doei

----------


## *magrib_girl*

haaaaiiii meid
ga je pleaseeeeeeee weer verder mennnnnnn echt prachtig verhaal 
you goooo girlllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
maar jah ik w8 op je vervolg
bye bye xxxxxxxxilhame

----------


## EgyptGirl

En zoals gewoonlijk wacht ik ook weer op je vervolg...  :wohaa:

----------


## girlie15

Hallo  :zwaai:  echt een leuk verhaal!!Je heb er een fan bij hihi!! :grote grijns:  Ga je wel snel verder??  :stout:  

Beslama,

Najla

----------


## Beloved Person

Onbekende man,keek hem aan en vroeg me af wat hij wou.
Wij houden een sebah,jullie zijn uitgenodigd deze avond,je vader had me natuurlijk gestuurd om de pannen te komen halen. 

Iedereen kwam de pannen halen bij ons,wij hadden van die grote voor speciale gelegenheden,vader had ze uit Brussel gekocht omdat mijn broer ging trouwen en nou komt iedereen ze lenen. Je kent die marokkanen,ze zien iets en ze moeten het onmiddelijk lenen. J

Oke momentje,ik breng ze zo. Ik ging naar binnen en zei het tegen mijn moeder,ze zei , ga ze maar in de garage halen en geef hem ook de lepels mee,die zullen ze nodig hebben.
Voordat ik de pannen ging afgeven,zei ik tegen moeder dat we ook uitgenodigd zijn. Moeder zei ja,wie houdt de sabah? Ja hoe weet ik dat? Heeft hij niet gezegd waar we moeten zijn?
Ik ga het hem vragen,mama. Ik gaf hem al de helft mee en ging de andere helft uit de garage halen. Toen ik terug bij de voordeur was,zag ik dat hij zijn busje was aant laden. Huh?? Busje,is dat niet dat busje wat me daarnet bijna aangereden had. Nee,kan niet,het geleek er gewoon een beetje op.
Sorry,maar mag ik ff wat vragen?
Ja,tuurlijk waar moeten we zijn voor die sabah?
Oh sorry smehli,dom van mij,de klim weet je dat liggen? De zaal.
Ja is hier achter de wijk. Oke,bedankt. Mbrook!!
Moet je niet tegen mij zeggen,het is niet mijn kind. Je bent niet de eerste die mij gelukwenst. Het is de kind van mijn broer. 
Sorry!
Bedankt voor de pannen. 
Doei.
Graag gedaan,wel terugbrengen. J
Zal ik zeker doen.

Het busje reed weg,mijn moeder riep me. Ze vroeg me wat we gingen doen,ik zei,ik weet het niet,jij bent de vrouw des huize. Weet je wat,bel je vader op,vraag of we mogen gaan. Dan zullen we zien of we ons zullen omkleden of niet,oke?
Hallo beba, naoual hier he.
Wat is er ?
Weet je wat,ik geef je moeder door.
Hier is net een jongeman geweest voor de pannen,hij heeft ons uitgenodigd. Zouden we gaan of niet?
Doe maar waar jullie zin in hebben.
Ik ging onmiddelijk naar boven,mijn marokkaanse kleedjes uithalen,kijken welke ik zou aantrekken. Ik wou mijn donkere aandoen,moeder kwam boven en zei oh nee geen sprake van,die lelijke kleed doe je niet aan. Doe iets vrolijks aan, zal maar het zinnetje van moeder doen. Had geen zin in discussie,nou ja nu mochten we gaan,ik ga niet moeilijk beginnen doen.
Vlug douchen,omkleden en we waren vertrokken. Onderweg zagen we al een paar Marokkaanse vrouwen met jelabas onderweg naar het klim.

----------


## Beloved Person

------

----------


## girlie15

Salaaaaamm,

Heel kort vervolgje  :kwaad:  . Maarja ik ben geduldig, ga je wel snel verder pleaseeeeee!  :boogie:  

Beslama,

Najla

----------


## marrokia

:frons:  :romecht top meid wllah,ga snel mogelijk verder ik ben erg benieuwd ance:  :romance:

----------


## annisa

Slenterend aangekomen met die lange kleren aan de zaal,zag ik dat er veel mannen voor de deur stonden,mijn moeder zei awili awilie,moeten we nou langs die mannen? Ja,mama we hebben geen ander keus. Oke,hier kwamen we dan. We zagen dat alle vrouwen per 6 zaten aan een tafel,alles was vol,we gingen de vrouw des huize opzoeken,we vonden haar uitgeput in de keuken. Ze zat helemaal onder het zweet en haar lijfgeur stonk man! Meskiena,kan gebeuren,ze heeft een lange dag gehad,mijn moeder gaf haar een briefje met 25  erin,ze bedankte haar. Ik zei mbrook,ik vertelde haar dat er geen plaats meer was. De stoelen waren volzet. Ze riep in de keuken naar een klein meisje,in de gang,zeg tegen mo,dat hij dekens van zijn thuis gaat halen. Er is geen plaats meer voor de vrouwen. We zagen dat er nog ongeveer 30 vrouwen binnenkwamen. De vrouw des huize panikeerde,ze had blijkbaar niet zoveel mensen verwacht,mijn moeder vroeg of ze kon helpen. Maar de vrouw weigerde haar hulp. Wij besloten dan maar de zaal binnen te gaan,het was er erg warm. Mijn moeder was haar zus tegengekomen,mijn klein nichtje van 8 maakte dadelijk plaats en ging maar buiten spelen. Ik zei tegen mijn moeder dat ik even naar wc moest,in de gang werd geroepen om hulp. De vrouw des huize Khadija,vroeg of ik de dekens aan wou nemen. Ik ging dus maar naar buiten,daar kwam ik die gozer tegen wat de pannen was komen halen.
Kom jij mij hulp aanbieden?vroeg hij.
Ja ik moet wel,ik bied mijn hulp aan de vrouw des huizes niet aan jou.
Hahah,die was goed zei hij. 
Kom op,geef die dekens nou maar,hij gaf tegelijktertijd zeven,oh wat was dat zwaar!!! Dit vind je toch niet zwaar he meid? Nee hoor,(ik ging bijna struikelen over mijn kleed van de zwaarte maar ik wou niet laten zien dat ik een slappe dame was). Ik volgde hem naar de kamer langs de toilet daar legde hij de dekens op grond. Zal ik die van je aannemen? Of kan je ze aan? Nee,nee ik kan ze wel zelf aan. Ik liet de dekens ploffen op de grond. Voorzichtig daarmee,niet op die vuile vloer laten vallen,want dat is mijn lievelingsdeken. Oh dan zal ik maar even mijn vuile schoenen eraan vegen. Hij pakte me bij mijn kin vast,maar goed dat je mijn zusje niet bent zei hij. Ik keek hem aan,ah zo,als ik je zusje was,dan kreeg ik gelijk een lap zeker? Nee hoor,zo ben ik niet,ik zou je in dat deken wikkelen en alle hoeken van de kamer laten voelen. Hahah,not funny! Mohamed,ga naar je auto,die kinderen zijn aan de radio aant prutsen hoorde ik Khadija roepen. Mosiba djel kinderen,moppelde hij. Hij keek in de auto en zag zijn twee kleine neefjes. Hoi gelli,kan je me dat liedje van B2k opzetten van bump bump? Wehja duiveltjes. Hij zette het natuurlijk voor hen op,hij vertelde me dat het zijn lievelingsneefjes waren. We gingen maar verder aant werk,in de gang kwam ik mijn nichtje tegen,ze zei tegen me dat mijn moeder achter me zocht. Zeg maar tegen moeder,dat ik zo kom,zeg maar dat ik Khadija aant helpen ben. Oke is goed. Ben jij dan Khadija aant helpen,mijn naam is Mohamed niet Khadija zei Mohamed tegen me. Ja,hallo k kan nou niet zeggen dat ik Mohamed aant helpen ben. Onze klus was gedaan,hij bedankte me en vroeg als laatst wat mijn naam was. Naoual is mijn naam. Oh dat is wel een mooie naam,apart,hoor je niet vaak.

Er was een stoel vrij gekomen aan tafel bij moeder,ik ging erbij zitten en naar de laatste nieuwtjes luisteren. Mijn tante was echt zo een roddelmie, ze had altijd alles gehoord,...
Na twee uurtjes kwamen ze met de chlel,we konden onze handen wassen. Het eten kwam eraan,alle vrouwen vouwden hun mouwen op. Marokkaanse vrouwen ken je wel,dikke buik enzo,eerst kregen we de vlees,ik vond dat nooit lekker,ik besloot maar te wachten op de kip. Al die vrouwen gingen ten aanval,brood werd uitgedeeld en de oorlog kon beginnen. Allemaal zo een groot stuk in de mond,walgelijk,ze kauwden nooit tegoei op hun eten,ze spoelde het drek door met cola. Ieuwtch,bah! Kip kwam eraan,mmmmmmmmm,lekker olijven,een meisje van rond de 16 jaar,wou net de bord op tafel zetten,en damn die bord kwam op mijn smoel terecht. Doordat ik de tafel zo een stoot verkocht van de slag die ik kreeg,vielen al de glazen om,.....
Ik liep vlug naar de keuken om mijn kleed af te vegen. Sorry meid,dat was echt niet mijn bedoeling,hoorde ik het meisje zeggen. Ze hielp me mijn kleed kuisen,ik zei dat het niet erg was,kan gebeuren. Ze bleef haar verontschuldiging aanbieden,ze vroeg of ik een andere kleed wou. Het hoeft niet meid,ik ga er niet van dood,om met een vuil kleed hier rond te lopen. Dus je hebt het me vergeven? Ja hoor,meid,maak je niet druk! Weet je wat meid,ik maak het goed. Laat die oude vrouwen maar eten. Je eet samen met mij met de andere groep. Ik sta erop zei ze. Oke,is goed. Iedereen had gedaan met eten,de meiden gingen dan al maar afruimen. 
Khadija bood me een glas sprite aan,daar zat ik in de keuken. Van wie ben je de dochter eigenlijk? Van Haij Benaissa. Oh ja,dat is die leuke man,oprechte man!
Leuke man,dat denk jij,jah!!
Is hij dat dat niet? Oh,jawel je weet wel vader dochterband.
We hadden een lang gesprek,ze vond me een leuke meid. 
De meiden hadden ondertussen gedaan met afruimen en kwamen in de keuken. Wajaw,die vrouwen kunnen nou commentaar geven,de ene zei dat ik de tafel niet kon vegen,de ander zei dat als ik haar schoondochter was dat ze me allang had getemd. Maak je nou niet druk om die commentaar,zei ik tegen haar. Khadija heb je al,het eten uitgeschept? Veel olijven he. Daar ben ik gek op,ik ook zei ik!!

----------


## girlie15

Salaam,

Ewaa haha veel te kort weer!! Ga aub snel verder  :grote grijns:  het is echt een leuk verhaal  :melig:  

Beslama,

najla

----------


## girlie15

Salaam,

Haha maak niet uit meid! Het verhaal word steeds leuker  :hihi:  Succes verder!

Beslama,

Najla

----------


## The_Ranya

Ik heb 2 dingen te zeggen 

ten eerste 

Het is een top verhaal

en

ten tweede

Ga verdeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer

hihiihhiihihih

----------


## Beloved Person

Hai,Geliefde Lezers!!
Ik,Beloved Person heb besloten om verder te schrijven met de Gekke meid,Girlie15(Najla). We gaan er een te gek verhaal van maken!!!
Dit volgend stukje,is reeds al van haar!!!
Jullie zullen het zeker een leuk stukje vinden!!!
Tot Lezens!!!
Blijven doorlezen dus!!!
Muah
Dikke kus!!

----------


## girlie15

En zag tot mijn verbazing Mohamed staan. Wat doet hij hier nou? Is hij die ene Mohamed die er gisteren niet was? Erik en Mohamed kwamen op me af en Erik stelde ons aan elkaar voor. We kennen elkaar al zei Mohamed met een big smile. Ik wist niet wat ik meemaakte moest hij nou net een collega van me zijn nadat hij me zo smerig heeft gezien. Ik stonk nog wel naar kip! Ik kon wel door de grond heen zakken. Erik vroeg waarvan we elkaar kende en Mohamed vertelde dat ik ook op het geboortefeest was van zijn broer. Mohamed keek me aan en zei met een knipoogn, je ruikt nu wel veel lekkerder hoor! Ik schaamde me dood, en Erik zat ons zo aan te kijken. Dus ik vroeg maar snel wat ik kon gaan doen. Erik gaf me een stapel werk mee waar ik de hele middag wel zoet mee was.Toen het pauze was liep ik naar de automaat voor een broodje ik had niks meegenomen van thuis. Ik stopte me geld erin maar het bleef vast zitten. Shit! Ook dat nog eens mijn laatste geld dat ik bij me heb. Ik gaf de automaat een klap, maar dat hielp niet. Opeens hoorde ik een stem achter me. Heb je problemen met de automaat? Ik vertelde dat me geld vast zat in de automaat. Hij vroeg of ik niet meer geld had. Ik zei nee dat was het laatste losgeld. Hij liep naar de automaat en kocht een broodje. Hier dit is voor jou, ik zei nee joh dat hoeft niet! Dit is wel het minste wat ik voor je kan doen nadat je ons zo goed hebt geholpen met het opruimen. Ik nam het broodje toen maar aan en zei shokran (bedankt). Ik ging aan de grote tafel zitten waar de rest ook zat en Mohamed kwam tegenover me zitten. Hij ziet er best wel goed uit dacht ik in mezelf. Van die schattige zwarte krulletjes, mooi gezicht en een lekker figuur! Ik staarde naar hem en hij zag dat, shit ik voelde dat ik rood werd en keek snel de andere kant op. Ik begon maar tegen een oudere man die naast me zat te praten. Na de pauze had ik weer veel werk te doen dus ik ging gauw aan de slag. Ik had alles eerder klaar dan ik dacht. Het was half 6 dus ik besloot nog maar even naar de H&M te gaan om die klassieke broek te kopen. Gelukkig hadden ze hem nog achter voor mij en ik kocht hem. Ik liep naar de bushalte en toen zag ik Saida met nog een meisje staan. Saida riep mij en ik liep naar hun toe. Dat meisje met wie ze stond kwam me bekend voor maar ik wist niet van waar. Saida stelde dat meisje voor als haar zusje Melika en nu ik haar van dichtbij zag wist ik waarvan ik haar kende zij is het meisje van .

----------


## *magrib_girl*

heyyy meiden top verhaal
echt jullie moeten cker snel doorgaan
en nu jullie met ze'n dieen werken komt er tog ook een snele vervolg
tog......??????
xxxxxxxxxxxmoi

----------


## *magrib_girl*

haaaiii meid
wyouwww die was wel hard van mohammed maar ga je snel were verdre is leuk verhaalo
xxxxxxx moi

----------


## *magrib_girl*

haaaiii meid echt top verhaal man je kan leuke schrijven je moet snel weer verder gaan ik wacht op je vervolgje
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx moi

----------


## Beloved Person

------

----------


## missmaghreb16

ga snel verder ja
het is echt een mooi verhaal
xxxxxxxxxxxxxjes missmaghreb16

----------


## ahlamahlam

Beloved pers....,

het is een leuk verhaal!!!

sooooo dat meisje Naoual heeft wel lef heeee!!maar goed ook , ze moet haar niet laten doen...

Maar meid ga je nog verder met jouw verhaal, geeft niet typ het verhaal gewoon effe terug als je het nog weet...

We wachten wel maar niet lang heeeeee

Groetjes
ahlam

----------


## MzOuJDiA

ScHrIjf SnEl VeRDer !!
TiS So'N LeUke veRHaAal  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:

----------


## *magrib_girl*

heey heey
het is weer een prachtig vervolgje hoor meid ga snel weer verder ...!!!!!
-XxXxXXXxxX-

----------


## Beloved Person

Oke schatjes,er kan dan wel nog een klein vervolgje bij!!!
Dikke kus!!!

----------


## Beloved Person

Tfoe tfoe,wat moet die Habiba toch van mij? Trouwens, ik ken geen meid die Habiba heet? Of wacht eens effe nou,misschien wil Habiba mij helemaal niet spreken en is het wel Mohamed. Nou dat was wel hl toevallig,dat meneertje om de hoek net zijn broertje kwam afhalen. Man,wat had die kleintje,een Playa taalgebruik. 

Zou ik het toch wagen om te gaan,ik ga vlug ff een douche nemen,dan zie ik wel. Nadat ik had gedaan met douchen,ging ik me vlug omkleden,spoelde het bad uit. Deed vlug alle ramen toe,deed mijn schoenen aan,nam mijn sleutels mee. Dus daar vertrok ik op weg naar de zogezegde Habiba die ik niet ken. 

Op het speelplein stonden,een heleboel jongens,naar mij te kijken. Ze begonnen keinijg te lachen,zal wel nog gaan over dat incidentje van daarnet. Het was erg donker buiten,ze zullen wel denken,wat doet zij zo laat buiten. Het ergste nog als vader mij belde en hij trof me thuis niet aan. Ga gewoon even kijken wat Habiba van mij moet en dan ga ik vlug door. 

Ik belde vlug aan,daar deed dat kleine jongetje de deur open. Er schreeuwde een vrouw naar hem toe:Moet je niet eerst uit het raam kijken,wie het is en dan de deur opendoen!! Mama,het is Naoual,ze komt voor Habiba. Ah dan ist goed,ewa zied Ali,laat haar binnenkomen. 
Dus Ali is je naam,ik ben het lekker te weten gekomen zei Na.
Mag ik je nummer dan,aangezien ik een mooie naam heb. Neen,dat mag je lekker niet. Is goed,ik kom er wel achter,even op het speelplein vragen aan die grote gozers of misschien heeft Mohamed die wel,hahaha.
Salaam alikoum zei de moeder.
Alikoum salaam,ik groette haar met de vier traditionele kussen. Hafek Hafek,mijn dochter. Alles goed en met je moeder? Ja,hamdoellilah. Waarom heb je haar niet meegenomen,ze is bij Najima op bezoek in Nederland. Ah zoww,zit dat . Ewa mlih dat ze haar dochter gaat opzoeken,want ze had me verteld dat ze haar erg miste en dat je vader het niet leuk vond om naar daar toe te gaan. Ewa je weet,hoe het zit met vader.
Is Habiba thuis? Ja,hoor ze is boven. Tweede deur links,ze zit muziek te luisteren,dat kind heeft niks te doen.
Ik ging de trap op en daar kwam ik bij deur.

Er stonden vier ogen te kijken naar mij,een paar van Habiba,geloof ik. Jah,dat ander paar,kan je gelijk raden,wie dat was.
Mohamed,Hai meid! Hoi,Habiba antwoordde ik.
Mohamed zag dat er niet op hem geantwoord werd en hij verliet de kamer.
Ik groette Habiba en ging op het bed zitten.
Sjow,dat is lang geleden,zei ze. Een weekje,he.
Alles goed meid? Ja hoor En op school enzo? Ja ook hoor zei Habiba.
En met jou alles goed strakjes? Ja zeker.
Nog wat laatst meegemaakt? vroeg Habiba erbij.
Nee niet echt zei Naoual.
HAHAHA,ik heb daarnet gezien,hoe je tekeer ging op het station.
Ahzowwwww zit dat,hoe komt dat je er niet bij was. Ik bekeek je van een afstand,ik had wat schrik dat je me ging afblaffen en een paar meiden zeiden me dat er een Loslopende kreng op het pad is.
Dat zullen die meiden zijn die ik had uitgescholden. Ik probeerde serieus te blijven,maar daar schoot ik in de lach met Habiba. Je hebt echt wel lef met wat je hebt gedaan met Mo zijn auto. Ja,dat vind ik nou ook. HAHAHAH,....

----------


## MzOuJDiA

:|:|
ScHrIjf Ze !!

----------


## miss_remix

hey meid leuk verhaal ga snel veder!!  :duim:   :lekpuh:  xiez yasmin

----------


## nadorgirly

Na het gegiechel,besloot ik toch maar op te stappen!
Habiba nam afscheid van mij en bracht me tot aan de voordeur,Mohamed zat in zijn auto voor de deur. Ik zag dat er nog iemand bij hem zat. 
Sjonge,sjonge,zei Habiba,echt te gek!
Naoual:Ja,oke zwijg maar,dadelijk hoort hij ons nog.
Toen ik thuis aankwam zag ik dat,er een heleboel gemiste oproepen waren,van wie zou dat toch maar zijn?

Was echt moe,toen ging ik maar slapen.
's Morgen werd ik wakker,doordat er aan de deur was gebeld,het was al rond 10.00 uur dat ze me wakker kwamen maken.....

----------


## nadorgirly

Shit weer onder iemand anders zijn nick ingelogd!!
Sorry  :cheefbek:

----------


## anatetouani

ik vind het een prachtverhaal ik wacht op een vervolg

----------


## girlie15

HAAAAAAAJJ LIEVERDDDDDDD!!!  :grote grijns:  TOP VERVOLG HOOR!!! GA JE SNEL VERDERRR???DAG GEKKERT!!  :wow:  hihi :P

Beslama,

----------


## ahlamahlam

hey meid 

waar blijft jouw vervolg, ik meld me hier speciaal voor jou om te zien of je al een vervolg hebt geplaats of niet en helaas moet ik met een teleurgesteld gezicht deze forum verlaten...

Maar wanneer ga jij verder?

dikke groeten
ahlam

----------


## missnadoria

wanneer komt er eindelijk een vervolge ik sta uren te wachten op schieten graag oke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!alsjeblief snelllllllllllll mensen w888888888888888888888888

----------


## miss_remix

heey meid
ga je snel veder ik zit al helemaal te wachten op je vervol :tong uitsteken: 
maar jah schrijf ze kuzzies mOi >>YaSmiN

----------


## girlie15

HAAAAJJ LIEVERDDDDD  :grote grijns:  Wajooo k word helemaal  :oog:  van jou verhaal hihi! ECHT GOED VERVOLGG!! Hoop dat je snel weer verder gaat en dat het een stuk langer word!! :grote grijns: 
Beslamaaaaa.

----------


## sanae_fatiha

amaaai seg wat een leuk verhaal!! ga alsjeblieeeeft zo snel mogelijk verder !!

heel goed 


beslama


xxx sanae


 :nijn: 
 :nijn:   :nijn: 
 :nijn: 
 :nijn: 
 :nijn:   :nijn:  
 :nijn:   :nijn:   :nijn:

----------


## miss_remix

:zwaai:  heey meid top verhaal hoorz
en aub ga der zo snel mogelijk veder mee

xiez yasmin(K)(K)(K)

----------


## [email protected]

wajawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww WAT KAN MIJN ZUSJE SCHRIJVEN!!!!! hihih nee je doet het goed
dikkeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee kussieeeeeeeeeeeee van mij!!! go girlllllllllllllllllllllllll

----------


## girlie15

HEEEEEEEEEEEYYY!!!!.

HahahAH echt goed vervolgg!!! Het word steeds beterrr je kan echt SUPERGOED schrijven!!!  :grote grijns:  

Beslama  :ole: 

Ga je weer snel verder hihi...  :kusgrijs:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

salaam 
heel mooi geschreven
ga gauw weer verder !!

xxx sanae

 :nijn:  
 :nijn:   :nijn:  
 :nijn:   :nijn:  
 :nijn:   :nijn:  
 :nijn:   :nijn:  
 :nijn:   :nijn:   :nijn:   :nijn:   :nijn:

----------


## miss_remix

salaam meid 
leuk verhaal ga zo snel mogelijk veder 
jij ook nog een fijne ramadan  :engel:   :engel:  
xxxxiez yasmin  :melig2:

----------


## tamschoent9

Wajaaw hla verhaal, af af
ik ben er echt verslaafd aan

a ja iedereen een goeie ramadan toegewenst

groetjes tamschoent xxxxxxxx  :fuckit:

----------


## ahlamahlam

Hey meid,...

Het is echt top hoor! Ga je weer verder want het wordt spannend...Maak er alvast lange stukken van zodat we op eeeeen lange stuk blijven lezen...

Allah hi barek fiek ...

Ga gauw verder meid!Span het niet al te lang aan!!!

Dikke groeten
Ahlam

----------


## sanae_fatiha

he meid ga gauw weer verderrrr is spannend !! 
please ga gauw verder dank je wel

xxx sanae

 :nijn:   :nijn:

----------


## girlie15

Heeey lieverd  :Smilie:  HHIHI GAAT ECHT SUPERGOEDDD!!!!  :grote grijns: K SNAP NIET WAAR JE DIE SCHRIJFTALENT VANDAAN HAALT!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  WEER EEN SUPERGOED VERVOLG  :grote grijns:  RAMADAN MBROOK NOG HE  :kusgrijs:  EN suuces met verder schrijvenn!!  :tong uitsteken:  Je trouwe fann Girlyyyyyy

Beslama,

----------


## miss_remix

ewa
ga je snel veder met je verhaal
thalla!!!!!!!xiez yasmin

----------


## girlie15

WAJEMAAAAAAAA K ZIT HIER HELEMAAL TE SHAKEEE!! IK WIL VERVOLGGGG WAJEMAAAAAAAA THIGJEEEEEEEEE hihihi SPANNENDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD hihihi
Gaaaat snelll verderrr aubbbb bye lieverddd

Beslama,

----------


## squrimi

salaam,  :lachu:  

Ik heb echt gelachen om dit verhaal, vooral om die vader. Hij is echt grappig.
Maar dat laatste stukje is wel dramatisch. echt een goed verhaal meid.................ga zo door!!!!!!!  :lachu:  *salaam*

----------


## tamschoent9

graaf verhaal ga snel verder madam

groetjes tamschoent  :tover:

----------


## miss_remix

heey meid
ga zo snel mogelijk veder
thallah
ps nog een fijne ramadan

----------


## Beloved Person

Hoe moest ik Brahim bedaren!! Ik begon wat soera's op te zeggen,Brahim begon gelukkig al niet meer terug die boosdoener te praten. 

Hij begon als een klein kind in mijn schoot te huilen. Net een kind van vijf,ik herinner mij nog toen hij een jaar of vijf was,ik had een steen tegen zijn kop gegooid,hij begon zo erg te huilen,hij wist dat het mijn bedoeling niet was,want we probeerden maar te spelen. Mijn vader kwam toen naar buiten en riep,wat doe je hier buiten,waarop speel je met jongens,Bent in Rehraam(alhoewel ik zijn dochter was).
Hij zag toen dat Brahim aant huilen was,hij vroeg dadelijk waarom,ik vertelde hem dat ik een steen naar hem had gegooid. Ik dacht bij mezelf,hij ging Brahim troosten ofzo.
Er zaten nog wat kinderen buiten te spelen,net of ze een film zagen,whallah,echt schandalig!
Mijn vader haalde zijn riem uit en heeft ons blauw geslaan.
Gjar sinds wanneer speelt een jongen met een meisje.Nog met stenen,wie heeft jullie die manieren geleerd?
Een schepje bovenop kreeg hij er ook nog op.

Naoual,naoual,waar ben je met je gedachte? Het was Moh,die mij even vertelde dat Brahim al ondertussen op mijn schoot in slaap gevallen was.
Kom nou,we gaan in de auto zitten.
Ik maakte Brahim wakker,hij was helemaal nat van de regen en ik ook natuurlijk.
Ik fluisterde hem toe,dat het wel oke was en dat hij zich geen zorgen moest maken.
Naoual,je bent mijn liefste nicht,hij gaf me een kus op mijn voorhoofd.
Het was verwarrend,het was juist weer de oude Brahim,meskien,hij herinnerde niet eens wat er gebeurd was.
Toen we in de auto kwamen,zagen we dat Habiba heel stil was.
Ze was in de war,ze had dit nog nooit meegemaakt en ik hoopte dat ze dit ook nooit meer zou meemaken.

We waren op weg naar een concert en kijk hoe de wereld ineens op zijn kop kan gezet worden,....
Moh was nog het een en het ander aant bekijken van zijn auto en kwam erbij zitten.

Brahim kreeg het warm,deed zijn trui uit en vroeg ineens,gewoon uit de lucht gevallen.
Gaan we naar het concert?
Ik moest even lachen,we hebben de oude Brahim terug. Moh keek in de achteruit kijkspiegel en ik knipoogte naar hem.
Habiba zei: Ik heb geen zin ,zou het ook goed zijn, als we wat gaan drinken? Warme choco? Ik voel me niet zo goed.
Brahim: Ewa als jij Najim Aghrib en Laila Chaker laat staan om met mij een Warm kopje Choco te gaan drinken? Nou,dan vind ik dat helemaal geen probleem!!


Bij dit alles,ik weet dat Brahim het ergst was getroffen,met die Rejeh enzo. Habiba ook maar zij had dit meskiena ,nooit meegemaakt.
Ja ikzelf,nou zo een medelijden heb ik niet met mijn eigen.
Maar Mohamed,meskien die was het ergste getroffen,hij wou het gewoon goedmaken,we hebben hem een hele miserie erbij gegeven. Hij bleef kalm,nou wist dat hij een klein hartje had. Echt lief,whallah.
Ik dacht terug even aan het gedacht,van daarnet wat ik had voordat dit gebeurde.


Waar gaan we dan iets drinken?vroeg Habiba.
Ik rijd wel tot Amsterdam,dan zien we wel waar...zei Moh.
Rijdend naar Amsterdam....

----------


## miss_remix

heey meid !!
dankje wel voor je vervolg 
om eerlijk te zijn k had het 
eigenlijk pas morgen verwacht
en niet vandaag maar bedankt 
k ga nu veder lezen!!eerst dacht 
k moet k weer wachten tot morgen 
maar ja dat hoeft niet :tong uitsteken: 
thallah xiez YaSMiN
slaaplekker

----------


## miss_remix

heey 
ga zo snel mogelijk veder
doei  :player:  :player:  :player:  :player:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

hey bedankt voor je vervolg 
heel goed meid!! (wanneer ga je verder  :Wink:  )

hou jullie goed en een gezonde ramadan toegewenst


xxx sanae 

 :nijn:  
 :nijn:

----------


## missmagreb

he schatjuh
leuk verhaal
kom ook mijn verhaal lezen hij heet een verhaaltjuh
oke doei leiviej
doeoeoeog

----------


## ahlamahlam

hey lieve meid ga snel verder, jij gaat ons toch niet in spanning houden, maak het verder af!!!!

we wachten althans!!!!!!!!!

----------


## miss_remix

heeeey 
ben het helemaal met ahlamahlam eens 
ga zo snel mogelijk vederz 
thallah (K)

----------


## girlie15

Heheeee WEER EEN GOED VERVOLGG!!!  :boogie:  Ga je weer snel verderrr??? Hihihi YOU GO GIRLLLL!!

Byeee

Ohja als ik jou verhaal aan het lezen ben gaan mij ogen zo:  :wow:   :oog:  

Hihihi

----------


## missnadoria

ik hoop dat je snel een vervolge schrijft. ik zit alle meeerrrrrrrrrrrr dan 1 dag te w88888888 en er is nog steeds nixxxxxxxxxxx. ik hoop dat je snel weer verder gaaat met je verhaal,omdat het is echt een leuk en spannende verhaal. ik moet hem gewoon af hebben. oke veel liefssssssssssssssss missnadoriaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxjessssssssssssss..........  :boogie:   :boogie:   :maf2:

----------


## miss_remix

:melig2:  heey!
ga zo snel mogelijk veder 
het is echt een super verhaal!!
thallah  :melig2:  doei xiez yasmin

----------


## hind23

echt een leuk verhaal, heb net aangemeld en heb hem in een keer uitgelezen toffff hoor . Ga vooral door  :petaf:  groetjes hind nog een fan erbij  :Smilie:

----------


## girlie15

:regie:  ATTENTIE ATTENTIE HIER DE BESTE VERHALEN SCHRIJFSTER VAN MAROC.NL HIHI SUPErgoed vervolg  :grote grijns:  Ga je snell verderr ze mogen wel een stuk langer hihi  :Smilie: Byeee  :engel:  

Beslama,

----------


## samiraaa

wanneer komt het vervolg??????????????????????????????????????????? ?????????????????????????????????????????????????? ???????????????????????????????????????

----------


## girlie15

Stil waiting.... :grote grijns:

----------


## MzOuJDiA

LeUkE VeRhAaL !!
*ZwAaAaAaAii*  :zwaai:

----------


## girlie15

Goed vervolg  :grote grijns:

----------


## Reda T.

Ik vond het verhaal goed beginnen, maar vind het nu een beetje langdradig worden zonder al te veel wendingen.

Voor de rest niet slecht, aardig!

----------


## sanae_fatiha

nee nee nee daar nog geen einde aan maken
nog lang maken
moehiem het was een leuke vervolg  :duim:  
ga gauw weer verder 
da daaaaaaaaaaaa

xxx sanae
 :nijn:

----------


## girlie15

Haaajj lieverd  :Smilie:  Oehh spannendd heb je het gemaaaakktt echt superrr leukkkk.  :grote grijns: Ga je snel weer verder??  :wohaa:  

Beslama,

----------


## selmariffia

size font color  :motorzaag:  

wil je alsjeblieft dooooooorrgaaaan het is zo'n dodelijl bloedleuk interessant, zenuwslepend verhaaal

dus wat jij nu moet gaan doen is snel met je kont achter de beruchte computer gaan zitten en typen die handel
pleaaaaaaaaassssssssssssse

----------


## sanae_fatiha

amaaaaai ga verder alsjeblieeeeeft

amaai zo een goed verhaal 
ga snel verder he, beloofd ??


xxx sanae

amai kan ni wachten

 :nijn:

----------


## hind23

:dood:   :wow:   :wow:

----------


## hind23

:dood:   :wow:   :wow:  
ga a.u.b verder het word steeds spanender, ik kan echt niet meer langer wachten op een vervolg. je bent echt goed en het verhaal schrijf je alsof het echtgebeurd is .
en wat saida de kreng betreft dit  :Mad:   :terrorist:  verzin een goel lesje voor haar bij volgende vervolg oke  :nerveus:  

beslama hind  :nijn:

----------


## girlie15

HAAAAAAAAJJJ!!!  :grote grijns:  weheee weer een superGOED vervolg!!  :melig:   :melig:  Ik kan NIET wachten op het vervolgg ik hoop dat je snel verder gaaaatt  :player:  hihi

Succes verder

Beslama,

Je trouwe fan hihi

----------


## sanae_fatiha

hey alweer een supergoed vervolg 
maak het verhaal nog spannender als het kan  :Wink: 
en ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat  :nijn:  
da daaa
 :zwaai: 

xxx sanae

----------


## MzOuJDiA

so erg is die b*tch :@:@
laaat ut goed kome  :grote grijns: 
so zielig voor naoual  :droef:  

*ZwAaaAAaii* imane

----------


## missnadoria

hey meid ga je snel weer verder..........
een vervolge schrijf oke lieverd................
nog mbrouk eleidddddd??????????

----------


## sanae_fatiha

verder !! verder !!  :knipoog: 


heel goede vervolg  :duim:  

xxx sanae
 :nijn: 


da daaa  :zwaai:

----------


## Qi,

:duim:

----------


## amel_maroc

Ga a.u.b snel verder!!!!Echt spannend man!!!!!

Liefs Amel

----------


## rabeatje

hey meid het verhaal wandelt wel hoor
dus schrijf snel verder ik ben benieuwd

----------


## MzOuJDiA

thnxx voor je vervolg  :knipoog:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

zoooooooooooo mooi !!! Prachtig !!!


Je hebt echt schrijftalent meid, houden zo !! 

groetjes sanae  :zwaai: 


da daaa  :nijn:

----------


## aya*82

:Iluvu: 
OO meid je hebt em zooooooooooo blij gemaakt. Niet te geloven dat hij je hand heeft gevraagd. 
Ik zat de hele dag te leren en wou niet achter de comp. omdat ik wist dat ik er dan de heel nacht erachter zou zitten. Maar toch heb ik dat gedaan om te weten hoe je verhaal afloopt. Dus PLEASE schrijf de gevolg heeeeeeeeeeeeel snel, ik kan niet wachten.

OO heb ik al gezegd dat jij een super schrijfster bent, je hebt echt talent.
 :Iluvu:

----------


## Beloved Person

> _Geplaatst door MzOuJDiA_ 
> *thnxx voor je vervolg *


Is graag gedaan!!
Jullie vergeten wel degene die meeschrijft met mij...
Monkeygekke  :haha:  
Dikke kuschh

----------


## Beloved Person

> _Geplaatst door Qi,_ 
> **


Hhihhihih,you are also  :duim: !!!
Because you read my story!!  :tong uitsteken: 

Joke,eh!!!
(Monkeygekke,je weet he)

----------


## Beloved Person

> _Geplaatst door missnadoria_ 
> *hey meid ga je snel weer verder..........
> een vervolge schrijf oke lieverd................
> nog mbrouk eleidddddd??????????*


Mabrouk el aid!!
Hierbij wens ik al mijn lezers,Mabrouk el aid!!
Beter ooit dan nooit!!!  :Smilie: 

See ya with your sign!!!  :Smilie: 
Lieverd Bye  :zwaai:

----------


## Beloved Person

> _Geplaatst door girlie15_ 
> *HAAAAAAAAJJJ!!!  weheee weer een superGOED vervolg!!   Ik kan NIET wachten op het vervolgg ik hoop dat je snel verder gaaaatt  hihi
> 
> Succes verder
> 
> Beslama,
> 
> Je trouwe fan hihi*


HAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Thanks dat je het supergoed vindt!!!! Maar dat wist ik al!!
Girly!!!
Ik heb je wat laten wachten,eh!!!  :ole:   :ole:   :ole:  
Muah Kuschh

----------


## Beloved Person

> _Geplaatst door hind23_ 
> *   
> ga a.u.b verder het word steeds spanender, ik kan echt niet meer langer wachten op een vervolg. je bent echt goed en het verhaal schrijf je alsof het echtgebeurd is .
> en wat saida de kreng betreft dit   verzin een goel lesje voor haar bij volgende vervolg oke  
> 
> beslama hind *


Wie weet is het ook echt gebeurd?!
Voor jou een vraag,voor mij een weet!!!
Ja,Saida de kreng,zal zien of ik haar ga afschieten in het verhaal!!
Batatttttttttttttt bam bam,Kischhhhhhhhhhh Deadddddddd!!! Pats pats bloed overal!!  :tong uitsteken: 

Dikke kuschhhh 
Thanks voor het lezen

----------


## Beloved Person

> _Geplaatst door selmariffia_ 
> *size font color  
> 
> wil je alsjeblieft dooooooorrgaaaan het is zo'n dodelijl bloedleuk interessant, zenuwslepend verhaaal
> 
> dus wat jij nu moet gaan doen is snel met je kont achter de beruchte computer gaan zitten en typen die handel
> pleaaaaaaaaassssssssssssse*


Dodelijk bloedleuk!!!!
Kan best wel,ik weet het niet.
Ik zal binnenkort meer met mijn dikke kont achter de beruchte computer zitten en die handel typen!!!!

Okay? Tata 
Muah kuschh

----------


## missoililly

ze is niet ontslagen :P:P
ga gauw verder
~x~chaimae  :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:

----------


## Naima_xx

hey ga snel verder als je wilt, echt een mooi verhaal!
Kusje

Naima :zwaai:

----------


## turkishgirl

> _Geplaatst door Rania_Riffia_ 
> *heel mooi verhaaltje moet ik zeggen, tbarkelah aleek!!! ben toch benieuwd hoe die mohammed is. hij was je ware liefde zeker?? ben alleszins wel benieuwd. alee normaal ben ik wel een moeilijke maar je hebt een fan bij 
> 
> Ma3aa salama*


ga doorr

----------


## turkishgirl

> _Geplaatst door Rania_Riffia_ 
> *heel mooi verhaaltje moet ik zeggen, tbarkelah aleek!!! ben toch benieuwd hoe die mohammed is. hij was je ware liefde zeker?? ben alleszins wel benieuwd. alee normaal ben ik wel een moeilijke maar je hebt een fan bij 
> 
> Ma3aa salama*


ga doorr

----------


## turkishgirl

> _Geplaatst door Rania_Riffia_ 
> *heel mooi verhaaltje moet ik zeggen, tbarkelah aleek!!! ben toch benieuwd hoe die mohammed is. hij was je ware liefde zeker?? ben alleszins wel benieuwd. alee normaal ben ik wel een moeilijke maar je hebt een fan bij 
> 
> Ma3aa salama*


ga doorr

----------


## turkishgirl

het is een mooie verhaal.......

----------


## selmariffia

meid je bent echt goed in schijven! alsjeblieft schrijfr door 
want je hebt echt talent kom op meid

----------


## El Noor

schatje bedankt voor je vervolgje het is een echt heeeeeeeeeeeel leuk verhaal ik zou zeggen schrijf snel verder en bij deze heb je een nieuwe fan kusjes

----------


## maroc_lady1

Prachtig 
Sosososososo het was een practig verhaal wAllah. Ik heb een vraagje is dit waar gebeurd. Ik zit helemaal in het verhaal echt een mooi verhaal ie wAllah. Allah i3htik segha schat ga zo door meid ik ben echt benieuwd naar het gevolg ik ben vandaag begonnen met lezen en heb het tot het eind gelezen. Midden in de nacht maar jah je verhaal is het waard schat. 


Luv Ya kusjes Ouafae,C
P.S HET KAN NIET BETER!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sanae_fatiha

ga gauw weer verder is echt een mooi verhaal 
snel snel ik kan echt niet wachten
moehiem meid, je doet het goed !!!!

doeeeeei mensen !!!  :zwaai: 
groetjes sanae  :nijn:

----------


## girlie15

Heeey lieverd!!

Jij en monkeyguy kunnen goed schrijven hoor!! :grote grijns:  Ik heb telkens problemen met het reageren echt irritant maar ik lees wel telkens!! :grote grijns:  Hihi Naoual en Mo zijn echt lief saampjes  :love2:  .
Ga je weer snel verder...  :love:   :grote grijns:  Kan echt niet wachten!! Veel succes verder nog met schrijvennn je kan echt SUPRGOEDDDD Schrijven!! Ik bedoel JULLIEEE (niet monkeyguy te vergeten) Je doet het echt goed hoor!! (mijn complimenten voor jullie allebei)!! :grote grijns:  Gaan jullie snel verder of moet ik nog langer w8en....kan echt niet meer w8en hoor  :frons: 

Beslama  :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:  

Trouwe fan Girlyyyy  :grote grijns:

----------


## girlie15

stil waiting.....  :melk:   :frons: 

Byee  :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:  

Girly...!! :grote grijns: 


Wel snel verder gaan he anders  :knife_head:  hhihi :P Geintjuh maaar ik wil zo graaaagg verderrrr lezennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

(K)!!

----------


## leila zwina

hey t is n top verhaal man echt waar maar ey ga gauw weer verder oke want ik kan echt niet w8  :party:   :student:

----------


## maroc_lady1

HY BELOVED PERSON GA ALSTJEBLIEFT SNEL VERDER MET SCHRIJVE IK KAN NIET WACHTEN OM DE REST TE KUNNEN LEZEN EWA IK WACHT MET SMART


LOV YA
=X-X-X=
OUAFAE.C

----------


## Beloved Person

Geen reacties?  :frons: 

Hmm,is het zo slecht?

----------


## miss_remix

:hardlach:  eeej nou hier heb je een reactie ik was namelijk aan het lezen echt een top verhaal  :stout:  thallah

----------


## sanae_fatiha

> _Geplaatst door Beloved Person_ 
> *Geen reacties? 
> 
> 
> Hmm,is het zo slecht?*



ja sorry maar ik kreeg geen hotmailbericht dat jij verder hebt geschreven maar goed ik heb hem gelezen nu



zeker niet !!!! het was een  :duim:  vervolg prima !!!!
schrijf gauw weer verder he
doei  :zwaai: 
xxx sanae

----------


## soureya

hoi he ik wacht al zo lang op het vervolg dus wanner komt die nou als ik vrage mag please snel

alvast bedankt

thalla 

soureya Shakur

----------


## leila zwina

hey 
het is echt n top verhaal man echt kei leuk en ga wel gauw verder want ik verw8 meer he want in de titel staat meer he dan het verhaal zegt dus ga gauw verder en laat het wel spannend hahahahha  :zwaai:

----------


## Beloved Person

Nhir Satan zei hem en hij reed door.
Jij met je vloeken altijd zei mijn moeder tegen hem,waarom doe je zo tegen haar. Je moet dringend veranderen,je attitude trekt op niets. 
Je dochter gaat trouwen en het is alsof je nooit haar vader bent geweest. Altijd maar commanderen,ze moet altijd je bevelen opvolgen. Als ze voor haar mening opkomt,dan kijk jij met je kwade blik en begin je weer te vloeken. Ik liet mijn moeder door ratelen,ik wist dat het niets ging helpen maar Meskiena ze bleef moeite doen.

Als ik haar de dag van vandaag niet zo had opgevoed,dan was ze nog niet zo,dan was ze helemaal de andere kant opgegaan. 
De andere kant?zei mijn moeder.
Alsof die slecht was.
Ik heb haar goed opgevoed,je mag blij zijn,dat je dochter zo is en niet zoals die andere slechte meiden.
Het is altijd zoals jij het zegt!!!Niemand mag op je ingaan! Ik ben het zat,altijd jij,ikke ikke en de rest mag stikken riep mijn moeder naar mijn vader.

Mijn vader deed alsof hij haar niet hoorde en begon te praten over een auto,die net een overtreding maakte. 
Hihihihi,deze man wat je ook doet,hij zal nooit veranderen.
Mijn vader stopte bij shoppingcenter en we stapten uit.
Ewa kies naar welke winkel jullie eerst gaan.
Ik zei,laten we eerst naar C&A gaan.
S&E???Waarom naar daar,vroeg mijn vader.
Is daar iets belangrijks te zien ofsow?
We gaan eerst naar Hema dan zullen we zien,waar we naartoe gaan.
Oke we gingen naar Hema,hij kocht wat babyshampoo voor zijn haar. Mijn moeder keek nog naar zo sandaaltjes,maar mijn vader zei al vlug,dat het van slechte kwaliteit was. Jaja,zoals altijd,alles wat ik aanraak is van slechte kwaliteit.
Ik zei,moeder ze gaan toch vlug kapot,dus doe geen moeite.
Als jij het zegt,dochter.  :Smilie: 
Ik nam wat schuim en schoof met mijn ouders aan de kassa.
Ik was druk bezig met speldjes bekijken.
Samen rekenen? vroeg de kassierster.
Ja graag antw ik haar.
Ze was ineens stil,ik verwachtte een antwoord van Oke ofsow,maar niks,geen antwoord.
Geen wonder,het was Saida,die slet,ze werkte nu hier,nu ze ontslagen was. Ik gaf mijn vader wat geld en zei dat ik buiten ging staan wachten met mijn moeder. Mijn vader had wel van mijn moeder gehoord dat Saida ervoor een stuk een rol speelde dat ik werd omvergereden. Mijn vader vroeg of het goed met haar familie ging. Ze zei:Hamdoellilah;
Ewa jah,doe je vader de groeten. Ik zal hem nog spreken,voor de trouw. Jij bent ook welkom,marhbebik.
 :wow:  Ik keek van buiten naar binnen,ik zag haar reactie.
Mijn vader zei nog heel mooi Dagggg!! Die slet wist niets van het huwelijk,het was beter een verassing gebleven,maar ja hij weer he...
Wat??? Waarom vertelde mijn vader over mijn trouwdag?
Klutzach dacht ik.
Zoiets zou hij toch niet doen.
Hij begon al dadelijk tegen mijn moeder te fluisteren. Ik verstond uit het gesprek,Haij,dochter,reactie en trouw....
Mijn moeder haar antwoord was:
Chitania,ze gaat haar eigen opvreten,ze zal het straks in de familie vertellen. Nu wist ik het allemaal. 
Mijn vader had het gewoon gedaan om haar jaloers te maken blijkbaar,om haar reactie te zien,gewoon om even te geloven dat Saida echt voor een stuk in het ongeluk parten speelde.

----------


## sanae_fatiha

hahahaha die vader is goed, gewoon om haar jaloers te maken  :knipoog: 

ga gauw weer verder he  :blij: 
doei doei  :zwaai: 
groetjes sanae 
 :nijn:   :nijn:

----------


## miss_remix

eej meid ga snel veder thallah  :jeweetog:   :jeweetog:   :jeweetog:   :jeweetog:   :jeweetog:

----------


## missnadoria

hey meid leuk verhaal ik hoop dat je snel weer verder gaat het is een topppppppppp verhaal groetjes van missnadoriaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa groetjesssssssssssssssssss+++++++xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxje s.....beslame :boogie:  :boogie:

----------


## Naima_xx

hey schat, alles goed met je?
je schrijft echt goed man!!
Schrijf snel verder!!!
dikke zoen,
Naima

----------


## SaMmIeJ

o0h leuk verhaal!! ga sz0 snel m0gelijk verder!! JIJ en Rwina Zina szijn egt g0ed!!  :zozo:  ... :grote grijns:  gr0etjes samra

----------


## marocgirlie

ik hoop dat je verder schrijft met het verhaal doei
x-x-x-x-x-x

----------


## maroc_lady1

SOOOOOOOO schatje heb lang je verhaal niet meer gelezen SORRY schat, maar jah net als altijd is je vervolg van je verhaal weer prachtig weer gegeven schat. GA ZO DOOR SCHAT. Je hebt echt schrijftalent en ook natuurlijk de gene die mee schrijft met jou. Complimenten voor jullie allebei. YOU GO GIRL'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!



LUV YA
-x-x-x-
Ouafae.C

----------


## maroc_lady1

[GLOW=blue]Ik schaam me kapot!!!!!![/GLOW] 


Oeps ohhh sorry schat ik dacht dat het een vriendin van je was ie wAllah. Zeg hem dat het me erg spijt dat ik hem als een meid zag!!!!


Nou doe rustig aan en geniet van je vakantie maar vergeet ons niet te vertellen af en toe hoe het verhaal verder gaat he???????????

WAllah het is echt een pracht verhaal!!!!


Nou nogmaals sorry, hahahaha stomme fout!


LUV YA
-x-x-x-
Ouafae.C




[GLOW=seagreen]Veel scucces nog met schrijven en je andere dingen! Vergeten jullie ons A.U.B niet???????!!!!!!!!!! [/GLOW]

----------


## missnadoria

hey meid ga snel verder met de vervolge oke het is een topppppppppppppp verhaallll ik kan niet w8 als een vervolge komt alsjeblief schrijf snel een vervolge oke groetjes van missnadoriaaaaaaaa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxjesssssssssssssssssss.......... .................

----------


## girlie15

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyy lieverdddddddddddd!!!  :grote grijns:  Of moet ik zeggen lieverdSSSSSSS!!!! (monkey en beloved person) Hehe ik zei toch dat ik steeds problemen heb met reageren echt superirritant  :frons:   :frons:   :huil:  MAAAAAAAAAAARRR nu lukt het wel hoop ik!! Het is echt superleukkkkkkkkkkkkkk  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  Echt goed vervolg!!  :Smilie:  Ik kan echt NIET w8en op het vervolg....dus k hoop eigelijk dat jullie SNELLLL weer verdergaan...!!??!!??  :boogie:  Haha... dus ziedddd jullieeeeee laaat jullie fans niet wachten haha  :knipoog:  Ik vind ook dan monkey....(soory ben je nick vergeten) zich heel goed aan het verhaal aan kan passen sluit allemaal heel goed aan!! netalsof beloved person het nog gewoon alleen schrijft!! haha  :grote grijns:   :boogie:   :boogie:  Gaan jullie weer please snel verder...??? anders word k gek  :Confused:  Het is zoo spannendd en die rotwijf van een saida zou k wel een paar klappen willen geven zeg  :laser:  hahaha :P Nou dus snel verder gaaan heee...!!  :grote grijns: 

Beslama,
trouwe fam Girlyyyyyyyy

----------


## leila zwina

:gsm:  hey ga snel verder man je maakt het steeds spannender echt ik lees hier meer dan mn schoolboeken ik kan niet meer w8en ga pleas verder we kunnen niet meerw8en kom op thx anyway beslama
gr leila

----------


## classygirl

WEJOOO het wordt steeds spannerder om te lezen ik ben erg benieuwd hoet het verder gaat pleasseee... schrijf door kan neit meer w8ten

je bent echt goed !!

beslama 
esma

----------


## missy246

HEY LIEVERD,

GA ALSTJEBLIEFT SNEL VERDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !

----------


## Adonis

Ik heb het verhaal nu pas gelezen en ik wou ff zeggen  :ole:  allleen zo kan ik het verwoorden maar toch ga je snel verder ik denk dat iedereen op een vervolg wacht ...

p.s ik hoop dat die genza van saida nog haar verdiende loon zal krijgen  :knipoog:

----------


## Swoerden

waaaaauuuuwwwww wat een mooi verhaal. ik heb het achter elkaar gelezen......... wajoow echt prachtig..... plzzzzz gauw een vervolg..... ik wacht vol smart op een vervolg..... laat me dus niet te lang wachen..... 
liefs s

----------


## girlie15

Hey hey lieverdjes...  :Smilie: 

still waiting :'(

----------


## missy246

IK WORD HELLEMAAL GEK VAN HET WACHTEN, SCHRIJF ALSTJEBLIEFT WEER SNEL VERDER!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sanae_fatiha

hey meid !!! wanneer ga je weer verder ????
ik hoop maar zo snel mogelijk  :grote grijns: 
doeiiii  :zwaai:

----------


## Beloved Person

Het is niet veel,maar ook niet te weinig!!!
Omdat jullie zoveel hebben gereageert,plaats ik hier een klein stukje! 
Gelukkig nieuwjaar by the way,voor iedereen!

----------


## leila zwina

:lachu:  eindelijk weer n vervolg ik kan echt niet meer w8en man ik zie dat je online bent dus het zal wel zo komen of niet hahah thx anyway en jij ook n gelukkig nieuwjaar en de rest natuurlijk ook gr leila beslama

----------


## chebamaroc

ik vind dit inderdaad een prachtig verhaal, maar zeg eeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuh komt er geen vaart in het verhaal jezus het ene ongeluk met de auto na de andere. straks wordt habiba, d'r moeder en haar stomme vader door een auto overgereden

----------


## elbi_girl

goed meid ga snel door je kan goed schrijfe   :duim:

----------


## missy246

hey beloved person,

ga je weer snel verder het is spannend en ik zie dat je online betn ga je nu een vervolg plaatsen dan weet ik gelijk of ik nu kan gaan slapen of moet wachten want ik ben egt benieuwd naar het vervolg!!!!!!

liefs missy

----------


## riffia_19

hee meid leuke verhaal, ga snel verder ik ben egt helemaal verslaafd.
ik hoop dat je gauw verder gaat. 
XXXXXXXXX riffia_19

----------


## maroc_lady1

Ewa schatje gelukkig nieuwjaar nog en de beste wensen(ben er wel laat mee lag in het ziekenhuis namelijk en kon niet op de pc dusss. Maar leiverd zoals altijd een mooi vervolg schat...


Ik wacht met smart op de rest van je verhaal


hou je rustig schat

Kus 
Ouafae.C

----------


## chebamaroc

he beloved person, heb je ooit eens gedacht met dit verhaal naar een drukkerij te gaan. Misschioen kunnen ze je verhaal in een boek bundelen. 


ga zo door en tahalla

 :cola:

----------


## missnadoria

hey meid alles goed hoe was je vakantie nou die van mij was wel leuk nog een gelukkig nieuw jaar he en ik wou even zeggen het is een topppppp verhaaal het kan niet beter echt een leuk verhaaal hey ik ga doeiiiiiii beslameeeeeeeeeee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxjessssssssssss missnadoriaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Beloved Person

> _Geplaatst door maroc_lady1_ 
> *Ewa schatje gelukkig nieuwjaar nog en de beste wensen(ben er wel laat mee lag in het ziekenhuis namelijk en kon niet op de pc dusss. Maar leiverd zoals altijd een mooi vervolg schat...
> 
> 
> Ik wacht met smart op de rest van je verhaal
> 
> 
> hou je rustig schat
> 
> ...


Veel beterschap liefje. Ik hoop dat het goed met je komt.
Het nieuwe jaar weer helemaal hersteld in! ;-)

Thanks voor de complimentjes iedereen! 
Ik probeer mijn best te doen om verder te schrijven,mijn partner ook,maar die heeft het ook wel eens druk met werk.
Dus jammer....
Maar er komt altijd wel een vervolg!! 

Kusschh,groetjes van ons! 
 :zwaai:

----------


## Beloved Person

> _Geplaatst door missnadoria_ 
> *hey meid alles goed hoe was je vakantie nou die van mij was wel leuk nog een gelukkig nieuw jaar he en ik wou even zeggen het is een topppppp verhaaal het kan niet beter echt een leuk verhaaal hey ik ga doeiiiiiii beslameeeeeeeeeee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxjessssssssssss missnadoriaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*


Ja met mij is alles goed! Mijn vakantie was te gek!
Maar iets te kort. Leuk dat die van jou leuk was!  :hihi:  
Wens jou ook een gelukkig nieuwjaar toe,schatje!
Beslama

----------


## Beloved Person

> _Geplaatst door chebamaroc_ 
> *he beloved person, heb je ooit eens gedacht met dit verhaal naar een drukkerij te gaan. Misschioen kunnen ze je verhaal in een boek bundelen. 
> 
> 
> ga zo door en tahalla
> 
> *


  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ooit een nagedacht,hmm,daar denkt elke schrijver wel eens over na,maar of je het zo ver schopt,dat is weer wat anders.
Misschien,you never know...
We zullen wel zien!
Thallah

 :boogie:  Habiba haar vader is niet dom of wat dan ook!
Je had me wel gekwetst hoor,maar ik had al een reactie geplaatst,misschien had je die niet gelezen!

----------


## Beloved Person

> _Geplaatst door riffia_19_ 
> *hee meid leuke verhaal, ga snel verder ik ben egt helemaal verslaafd.
> ik hoop dat je gauw verder gaat. 
> XXXXXXXXX riffia_19*


Helemaal verslaafd!?  :grote grijns:  
Wat moet ik daarop zeggen?  :blij:  
Lees gewoon verder!
Groetjes van ons

----------


## Beloved Person

> _Geplaatst door elbi_girl_ 
> *goed meid ga snel door je kan goed schrijfe  *


Bedankt voor het complimentje!!!
Lees gewoon verder telkens als er een vervolg(je) komt,zeggen we je.
Kusch  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Beloved Person

> _Geplaatst door missy246_ 
> *hey beloved person,
> 
> ga je weer snel verder het is spannend en ik zie dat je online betn ga je nu een vervolg plaatsen dan weet ik gelijk of ik nu kan gaan slapen of moet wachten want ik ben egt benieuwd naar het vervolg!!!!!!
> 
> liefs missy*


Sorry,dat ik geen vervolg had geplaatst,die dag. Hoop dat je het ons vergeeft? Lees maar verder,want er zijn ondertussen al vervolgjes!  :knipoog:

----------


## Beloved Person

> _Geplaatst door leila zwina_ 
> * eindelijk weer n vervolg ik kan echt niet meer w8en man ik zie dat je online bent dus het zal wel zo komen of niet hahah thx anyway en jij ook n gelukkig nieuwjaar en de rest natuurlijk ook gr leila beslama*


Thanks for reading anyway!!
Voor jou ook een gelukkig nieuwjaar! Kuschhhhhhh

----------


## Beloved Person

> _Geplaatst door Swoerden_ 
> *waaaaauuuuwwwww wat een mooi verhaal. ik heb het achter elkaar gelezen......... wajoow echt prachtig..... plzzzzz gauw een vervolg..... ik wacht vol smart op een vervolg..... laat me dus niet te lang wachen..... 
> liefs s*


Thanks dat je het nu helemaal hebt gelezen en dat je het een mooi verhaal vindt! Thanks!!!! Kuschhhhh!
We proberen je zeker niet te laten wachten!

----------


## Beloved Person

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *hey meid !!! wanneer ga je weer verder ????
> ik hoop maar zo snel mogelijk 
> doeiiii *


Ik probeer zoveel te schrijven!
Heel lief en fijn,dat je het verhaal in het oog houdt!
Altijd maar willen lezen he,Belgje!!!
Leuk van je! Gelukkig Nieuwjaar!!!
Groetjes van ons!  :wohaa:

----------


## Beloved Person

> _Geplaatst door casablanca1_ 
> *Ik heb het verhaal nu pas gelezen en ik wou ff zeggen  allleen zo kan ik het verwoorden maar toch ga je snel verder ik denk dat iedereen op een vervolg wacht ...
> 
> p.s ik hoop dat die genza van saida nog haar verdiende loon zal krijgen *


Leuk dat je het hebt gelezen!
Dus nu nog verderlezen! We zullen zien,wat er met die Genza van Saida gebeurt!!!
Haters heeft ze wel he!!!  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Beloved Person

Thanks Classygirl om het ook te lezen en steeds op mijn vervolgjes wachten!  :knipoog:

----------


## Beloved Person

Last but nog least!!!

Girly,leuke reactie,jammer dat je een tijdje niet meer kon reageren! Het is je gelukt en het was (niet) opvallend,man!!! Jij kan er toch wat van!
Maar blijf het verhaal lezen,oke? Dat doe je sowieso al!!! 
Dus dat hoef ik je niet te vragen! Kusssss
Gelukkig Nieuwjaar meid!  :nijn:   :nijn:   :nijn:  
Groetjes van ons

----------


## Naima_xx

hey schatje, alles goed met je?
wanneer ga je weer verder met je verhaal?
Ik wil zo graag het vervolg lezen, ik zie dat je online bent, en ik hoop dat je zo een vervolg zet.

Dikke kus, Naima

----------


## leila zwina

:huil:  heb je nog geen vervolg geplaatst ik kan niet langer w8en kom op schrijf zo veel mogelijk zodat ik zoet kan blijven het is echt n leuk verhaal man thx gr leila beslama  :handbang:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

> _Geplaatst door Beloved Person_ 
> *Ik probeer zoveel te schrijven!
> Heel lief en fijn,dat je het verhaal in het oog houdt!
> Altijd maar willen lezen he,Belgje!!!
> Leuk van je! Gelukkig Nieuwjaar!!!
> Groetjes van ons! *



ja meid ik houd je verhaal heel goed in het oog 
Belgje  :nerveus:  zeg maar marokkaantje  :knipoog: 
nee hoor 

trouwens je bent ook van Belgie ??  :grote grijns: 

doeii en ik wacht nog steeds op een vervolg

----------


## girlie15

HaiHai lieverds!!

gaan jullie snel verder?? :grote grijns:  Ik kan echt niet wachten  :frons:  Ik sta uit te kijken naar het vervolg...  :oog:   :wow:  Hup dus zied...we hebben lang genoeg gewacht....

HEHE GEWELDIG GOED VERHAAL TRALALA  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  KEEP ON DOING IT!!!  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 

Beslama,

Girly

----------


## Sweety_112

Prachtig verhaal..  :love:

----------


## JAMILAKE

salaam
een prachtig verhaal meisje ga raap verder ik kan niet wachten om het vervolg te lezen
kusjes
jamila

----------


## casagirl45

ik ben echt nieuwsgierig. schrijf gauw verder. ik hoop dat het verhaal gelukkig afloopt. 

x sanaa

----------


## elbi_girl

oke meid thanks xxxx

----------


## missnadoria

hey lieverd alles goed ik wou even zeggen wanneer ga je nou een keer een vervolge schrijven het is echt een leuk verhaal maaar kom op zeg wanneer schrijf je nou eens een keer verder maar je weeet we w8 op je oke doeiiiii groetjesssss xxxxxxxjessssss missssriffiagirlllllllllllll

----------


## Souhailla

:verliefd:  ik ben helemaal gek van deze verhalen
ik kan niet meer zonder 
wanneer komt de vervolg 

groetjes moslima moslima doeiiii ga snel verder  :wow:   :wijs:   :blozen:

----------


## classygirl

Het is echt een mooi verhaal heel geloofwaardig en het raakt me maar waneer komt er een vervolg kan neit w8ten ben zo benieuwd  :hihi:  maaar jha ik doe wel afentoe ff controleren of er een vervlog is maak er wat van  :duim:  
Beslama  :zwaai:  

Esma

----------


## misz_moi

mooi verhaal ga snel veder
thallah, :zwaai:

----------


## assia_ism

Salaam


ik begon je verhaal te lezen omdat ik mij zo verveelde
maar nu ik het gelezen heb kan ik men ogen er ni van af houden 
woullah ik kan echt ni wachten 
je heb echt wel talent 
woulah een pracht van een verhaal
is het waar gebeurt??
schrijf aub heel snel verder ik kan ni wachten 


moehim beslama
thalla  :zwaai:  

PS ook al moet ik heel lang wachten voor een vervolg ik zal het doen zelfs en helemaal tis zo'n leuk verhaal da ik echt verder wil lezen 

schrijf snel heel snel een vervolg anders wordt ik gek van al da wachten



dikke kusjes mwha mwha
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx jes


assia

----------


## sanae_fatiha

:huil:   :huil:  jullie hebben ons alweer in de steek gelaten 
snik snik 

he ik wil een vervolg want je verhaal is echt heeeeeel mooi en nu ook spannend

 :grote grijns:  ga je voor ons een vervolg typen
ik hoop het wel want alle lezers zijn aant wachten op jou dusssss je weet wat jou te wachten staat  :knipoog:  EEN VERVOLG !!!!
je verhaal is echt goed  :duim:   :duim:  
groetjes sanae

----------


## mokerlady

ewa moeilijk verhaal

----------


## Naima_xx

:duim:  Toppie!!! Echt een mooi verhaal!!!
Ga snel verder!!
Dikke kus, Naima

----------


## Nido

Tbarkellah 3allikoum wat een verhaal!

Goed sjeg....is het een waargebeurd verhaal??

Hier een nieuwe fan....vervollggggg..


xxjes Nadia

----------


## Beloved Person

Hoi hoi allemaal!
Hoe is het met jullie? Met mij valt wel mee...
Ik was een tijdje ziek,heb zelfs in ziekenhuis gelegen enzo...
Maar maakt niet uit,het is al wat beter met me..
Sorry dat ik jullie allemaal zolang heb laten wachten,wat mijn bedoeling niet was. Ik zal proberen om verder te gaan met het verhaal.
Degene die me helpt met schrijven,is zeker niet naar de reacties komen kijken of wist niet hoe verder te gaan!
Ik hoop dat jullie nog zeker verdergaan met het lezen!
Dikke kus
Beloved Person

----------


## abasoen86

ben je u wel wweer beter???

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door Beloved Person_ 
> *Hoi hoi allemaal!
> Hoe is het met jullie? Met mij valt wel mee...
> Ik was een tijdje ziek,heb zelfs in ziekenhuis gelegen enzo...
> Maar maakt niet uit,het is al wat beter met me..
> Sorry dat ik jullie allemaal zolang heb laten wachten,wat mijn bedoeling niet was. Ik zal proberen om verder te gaan met het verhaal.
> Degene die me helpt met schrijven,is zeker niet naar de reacties komen kijken of wist niet hoe verder te gaan!
> Ik hoop dat jullie nog zeker verdergaan met het lezen!
> Dikke kus
> Beloved Person*


 :slik!:  wat had je dan? En ben je al beter? Thnx en k zal zker verder lezen als er vervolgjes volgen :grote grijns: ..Insha Allah!


xxjes Nadia

----------


## abasoen86

IK KAN NIET MEEEER W8EN IK WIL VERVOLG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Beloved Person

:wow:   :wow:   :wow:  
Nog geen ene reactie...
Dus dan moet ik niet verdergaan  :jeweetog:

----------


## misz_moi

:grote grijns:  ewa echt een super verhaal ga snel door 
thallah  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## --{[email protected]

:Iluvu:  Ik kom helmaal in andere sferen als ik je verhaal lees haha...  :schrik:  ....Echt een super verhaal...je moet boeken gaan schrijven joh!..ik had alle stukjes achter alkaar op word gezet en op school uitgeprint omdat het zo irritand is om van het beeld af te lezen  :rotpc:  ...waren wel erg veel A4tjes haha :grote grijns: ...maar ik hoop snel weer een vervolg te lezen...SUPER!..
Kusjesss....  :ole:

----------


## missy246

hai lieverd,

je moet snel verder gaan met dit verhaal, egt heel mooi!!!!!

liefs missy

----------


## sanae_fatiha

eeeeeeey woullah af vervolg
 :duim: 
ga gauw weer verder he da daaaaa  :zwaai: 


xxx sanae !!!!
 :nijn:

----------


## marocgirlll

eyy meid leuk vervolg plzzz ga verder!!!

----------


## Nido

Thnxx  :blauwe kus:  voor het vervolg


Ga gauw verder

xxjes Nadia  :zwaai:

----------


## Naima_xx

ziddddddddddd!!!!!!!!
Ga verder!!!
Echt prachtig!
Kus, Naima

----------


## sanae_fatiha

:grote grijns:  goed meid 
heel mooie vervolg

----------


## assia_ism

Salaam

Het is een prachtig verhaal  :duim:  
schrijf maar snel een vervolg
maar schrijf een groot vervolg aub

IS HET WAARGEBEURD????????



dikke kusjes 
assia
 :ole:

----------


## Nido

Vervolg svp :blozen: 

xxjes Nadiaaa

----------


## --{[email protected]

GA VERDER!!!.......PLEASSEEEE  :zegniets:

----------


## Soussia'86

:jammer:  Er staat nog geen vervolg, :droef: ...

Thella, beslama

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door Soussia'86_ 
> * Er staat nog geen vervolg,...
> 
> Thella, beslama*


Jammer genoeg niet nee  :Mad:  

xxjes Nadia

----------


## Farahh

nou ik ben nieuw op deze site en stuitte zo op je verhaal hys echt goed!!! ben echt benieuwd naar t vervolg!!! gauw verder gauw verder gauw verderrrrr haha


xxFarahh

----------


## [email protected]

Het was snikheet in de teleboutique dan moest ik nog de deur dichtdoen,echt een warmte en nog mensen die steeds binnenliepen die niet zo een lekkertje geurtje hadden.
Maar goed dus,ik ging Aziz bellen.
Dus eerst moest ik Habiba bellen...
N:Hallo?Wie is het?
H:Ja met Habiba,ben jij het eh Naoual?
N:Ja ik ben het,luister het gaat goed met me,ik hoop dat daar alles ook goed gaat met jullie,maar kan je me even het nummer van Aziz geven?
H:Ja het gaat goed  :Smilie: ,wees gerust,thanks voor asking eh  :tong uitsteken: ,ja ik ga het nummer opzoeken.
N:Okay,ik wacht wel,maar haast je..
Ik hoorde alle knopjes afgaan van Habiba haar toestel...
H:Ik heb hem,het is 0625484354
N:0625484354 dus.Oke dank je wel,liefie. Ik bel je nog wel oke?
H:Is goed! Doei en amuseer je eh!
N:Kus kus

Ik lachte geniepig,ik wist wel dat ik de nummer zou krijgen van Habiba.
Dus laat het rotzakje Brahim schijnheilig zijn.
Ik snap hem niet,hij vertelt alles maar toch mag ik Aziz zijn nummer niet,maar maakt niet uit,ik heb hem...

Ik tikte het nummer in...
Ik hoorde 1 keer tuut en toen sprong zijn voicemail op.
Hoi met Aziz hier,dus ik ben nu niet even bereikbaar,als het dringend is dan bel je maar even naar huis en geef je de boodschap door,zij kunnen mij dan wel bereiken.
Anders laat je een berichtje achter en ik bel je zo vlug mogelijk terug.
N:Hallo met N....
Ik haakte snel af,neen ik spreek niets in,ik wil zijn reactie dadelijk horen aan telefoon,anders kan hij zich gaan voorbereiden.
Dus ik nam mijn dirhams en ging even koude frisdrank halen.
Ik groette Mimoun en we hadden een kleine babbeltje.
Hij was blij om me terug te zien,het was ook leuk om hem terug te zien,hij vertelde me dat hij laatst een zoontje had gekregen.
Ik feliciteerde hem en zei dat ik er vlug vandoor moest vanwege mijn vader.
Mimoun kende mijn vader heel goed en hij wist hoe mijn vader ingesteld was,hij hielp me ook met alles,ik kon altijd op hem rekenen..

Ik liep de berg op...
Shit,F*ck wat moet ik doen? 
Al die mannen kwamen uit de moskee,ik kon niet meer ontsnappen.
Mijn vader zag ik net buitenkomen met Yassin,ze liepen met mekaar hand in hand. Ze lachten met mekaar en omhelste elkander.
Ik keek even raar,ik dacht dat mijn vader geen contact meer wou hebben met mijn moeders familie.
Maar oke,maar dat doet er niet even toe,ik moet thuis geraken,nog een 20 meter voordat ik aan de voordeur was en nog 30 meter voordat mijn vader aan de voordeur was. Dus ik had tien meter voorsprong..
Yassin zag me en hij probeerde mijn vader wat te laten zien,hij had wat stenen opgeruimd die er lagen sinds de afbraak van de trappen.
Hij legde iets uit en maakte daarna het steen stuk. Mijn vader keek enthousiast en klopte Yassin op zijn rug.
Eindelijk aan de deur aangekomen.
Mission geslaagd zou ik zeggen,maar helaas de deur was op slot, ik had de sleutel niet meegenomen en mijn moeder zat boven.
Ik belde even naar boven,maar moeder hoorde de parlofoon blijkbaar niet. Ik probeerde de andere deur maar die was helaas ook niet open,...
Tfoe wat moest ik nu beginnen.
Een paar mannen in het wit gekleed bekeken mij en fluisterde naar mekaar dat ik nou rijp was om te trouwen.
Ik begreep er niets van en ik keek hun heel dumbo-achtig aan!
Eentje knipoogde naar me en ik zei nog heel stil,Allah i mischek.
Ik keek nog even naar het balkon of mijn moeder daar te zien was maar niks.
Oh ja,de garagepoort,ik voelde of hij open was en inderdaad hij was open.
Ik deed hem terug dicht en liep naar de voordeur en deed hem open,zodat mijn vader dan op zijn gemak kon binnenkomen.

----------


## MissCousCous

Meid ik heb een tijdje je verhaal niet meer gelezen omdat k t ff druk had
maar ik heb nou ff alles ingehaald
en ik heb er maar 1 woord voor:

P......R......A......C......H......T.....I.......G

wollah echt een leuk verhaal  :duim:  

ga je gauw verder als je kan
dikke koessa


MissCoesCoes

----------


## [email protected]

.....

----------


## Beloved Person

Neen,mijn verhaal is niet waargebeurd.
Bedankt voor de complimentjes.. 
 :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:

----------


## MissCousCous

hey schattttttttt
ik zie dat je online ben
wil je dan aub verder gaan met je verhaal als je kan
dikke koessaaaaaaaaa
MissCousCous

----------


## sanae_fatiha

je verhaal is heel goed
dus je moet snel verder gaan !!!  :knipoog:

----------


## Beloved Person

Ja,bedankt.
Ik had een stukje getypt,maar een persoon hier is weer de betweter gaan uithangen en heeft het verwijdert.  :frons: 
Ik zal straks of morgen verdergaan!
Kus Kus

----------


## Soussia'86

Thx voor je vervolg, hoop dat je snel verder gaat want je bent heel goed bezig.

Thella, beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## Nido

Yippie vervolg:  :grote grijns:  

Ga snel verder svp :blozen: 

xxjes Nadia

----------


## Naima_xx

dit is echt een leuk verhaal, ga alsjeblieft snel verder!!

Dikke kus, Naima

----------


## Nido

Nog steeds geen vervolg :huil: 

xxjes Nadia

----------


## Amel#4

heeey meid,
ga snel verder is echt een top verhaaal...
Groetjes
Amel

----------


## assia_ism

Salaam wahlajkoem

het is echt een prachtig verhaal
ga maar snel verder

dikke kusjes
assia





 :handbang:  schrijf maar snel verder

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxjes mwha mwha

----------


## assia_ism

h schatje 

het is een super verhaal echt af af
schijf snel verder ik kan ni wachten 

dikk kusjes aan iedereen de schrijfster en de lezers



xxxxxxxxxsjes  :wohaa:

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door Beloved Person_ 
> *Hallo mensen, dit is het vervolg van mijn partner, sorry dat het zo lang duurde, maar we hadden het allebei erg druk. Ik hoop dat jullie genot zullen hebben met het lezen, dan schrijven wij weer vervolg!!!
>  
> 
> 
> Thuis aangekomen ging mijn vader weer thee drinken met mijn moeder.
> De vakantie was pas begonnen. Ik verveelde me wel een beetje, maar het idee dat Mohamed en Habiba binnenkort aan kunnen komen. Ik zie het allemaal al voor me. Samen met hun naar de boulevard, geen enkele sukkel die me na durft te roepen (ook al vond ik het wel eens leuk, eerlijk gezegd), omdat ik samen met mijn Mohamed ben. We kunnen zoveel gaan doen samen deze vakantie we moeten er meteen een soort huwelijksreis van maken, Marokko zien. Tetouan, Marakkech, Fes, Meknes, Rabat, Esfi, Essaouira en allerlei andere plaatsen die ik al lange tijd wilde zien, maar pas wilde zien als ik getrouwd was. Ik lag weer eens te zwijmelen bij de gedachten van wat er allemaal deze vakantie kon gebeuren, maar de vakantie samen met Mohamed moest nog komen. We zouden natuurlijk ook nog moeten trouwen. Ik had het al helemaal in gedachten, we zouden het feest geven in de grote villa die we hebben gehuurd. Iedereen zou komen, 300 mensen zijn uitgenodigd en we gaan dan feesten!!! Jammer dat ik niet zelf mag dansen als bruid zou het wel graag willen doen met de band die we dan hebben gehoord, beste van de hele Rif. 
> Ik werd uit mijn dagdroom gewekt door mijn moeder die van beneden vroeg of ik ook een kopje thee wilde, maar daar had ik geen zin in.
> Echt typisch Marokkaans dacht ik, maar ook leuk, als we in Marokko zijn gaat het om thee en eten. Je staat op, ontbijt, dan doen ze even boodschappen ofzo en dan gaan we weer uitgebreid lunchen met hele kippen enzo. Dan even een dutje doen... rond 19 uur komt dan weer de zoetigheid naar voren en is het weer koekjes met thee eten. Niet lang daarna komt weer van alles uit de keuken, het avondeten. Na het avondeten is er nog een kopje thee en dan weer slapen. Het is allemaal leuk en aardig maar zeker niet de boterham met kaas die ik gewend ben om te eten om 12 uur in Nederland!
> ...


Eindelijk een vervolg

Thnx :blozen: , ga snel verder

Xjes Nadia

----------


## mokerlady

eyyyy mokers gunstig verhaal...............??????

----------


## sanae_fatiha

prachtig 
maar laat ons niet te lang wachten he 
 :duim: 
doei en kom snel af met een nieuw vervolg

----------


## MissCousCous

Leuk vervolg meid 
ga gauw weer verder
-x-
MissCousCous

----------


## Soussia'86

:duim:  Nice story...

Thella, beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## abasoen86

vieze slet weet je hoelang ik w8 hoertje snel trut snel bitch

----------


## Beloved Person

Mohamed had nog voorgesteld of we een wandeling gingen maken op boulevard.
Ik vond het best kunnen,maar Habiba daarentegen vond het druk zei ze tegen haar broer. 
Tegen mij zei ze,dat ze het niet leuk vond om te wandelen op boulevard met haar broer omdat ze haar dan bekijken en zo en dan nog wel eens kunnen betasten.

Jammer genoeg kon ik daar niets tegendoen. 
Mohamed trok me al bij me hand en liep richting boulevard.
Habiba volgde dan maar... Ze keek nog zo met een pruilmondje om te zeggen van,aub laat dit niet verkeerd aflopen met mijn broer.
Ze had best schrik,als je alleen bent dan zouden je broers die commentaar niet hoeven te horen. Dan zou ze ze nog eens mogen vertonen in Nador maar als hij zo hoort Pssttt...

Drukte drukte,we konden moeilijk de straat oversteken. Auto's langs alle kanten,overal auto's...Hollanders,Belgen,Fransen,Spanjaarden....

Mohamed vroeg of we zin hadden om morgen naar de zee te gaan.
Hij kon niet wachten zei hij om eens een duikje te nemen. Ik vond het geen probleem,Habiba zei dat ze al plannen had en ze wou niet altijd met ons mee,het zou wel eens gevaarlijk kunnen aflopen zei ze me nog laatst... Maar oke,Mohamed moest Habiba dan wel altijd meenemen naar mijn huis om te tonen dat Habiba zogenaamd met Moh en mij meeging....

Ik vond het zalig,het lijkt net gisteren toen ik erover zat te dromen op werk,dat ik op boulevard zou lopen.
Nu loop ik hier met mijn man en schoonzusje,gewoon schitterend.

Khalifa kijk daar,ze verkopen ijsjes riep Mohamed.
Hla kind,moet je ijsje ofzo,moet ik je trakteren vroeg Habiba.
Hahah,ik moest lachen,hij was nogal kinderachtig soms...

Weet je wat,gaan jullie maar op dat bankje zitten,dan zal ik wel ijs halen voor jullie stelde Habiba dan voor.
Neen,we gaan met zijn allen.. Dan kunnen we gelijk ook gaan varen met een bootje..
Neen,daar doe ik niet aan mee,oke ijsje halen,maar gaan varen niet neen.
Wrm niet Naoual,we kiezen een bootje uit,die Naoual noemt,ewa doe niet zo stom..
Neen,ik durf het niet met die marokkanen.
Oke zoals je wilt,...zei hij dan sip.

Moh bestelde en Habiba en ik gingen dan even opzij staan van de rij.
Ze vertelde dat ze Brahim had gecontacteerd en dat hij morgen aankomt en dat hij met haar had afgesproken...
Ze had al verschillende keren met hem afgesproken in nl,maar toen zat ik al in Marokko en vond ze het ongepast om het me te vertellen via telefoon.

----------


## Beloved Person

Ik was best nieuwsgierig dus ik kwam met alle vragen tegelijktertijd geschoten.
Is het wat? Hoeveel keer heb je hem gezien?
Hum hoe moet ik het je zeggen Naoual zei ze.
Het is wat maar het is niet echt een relatie,dat moet je niet denken ofzo,je moet niet denken dat er wat groots is ofzo,ik kan goed met hem praten,we komen goed met mekaar overheen,qua alles...

Maar wat is het probleem? vroeg ik haar.
Ik ben bang dat mijn ouders en Moh erachter komen,wat moet ik dan zeggen,dan krijg jij de fout,omdat het je neef is enzo...
Neen joh,je moet hun niets vertellen. Je ouders mogen niets weten...
Waarom niet Naoual? vroeg ze .
Neen het is niet van dat Brahim slecht is ofzo,hij is chill,dat weet je toch wel nu? Je bent nog jong enzo,doe het rustig aan en je weet nooit of het zo is dat jullie voor mekaar zijn gemaakt. Oke Habiba,ik hoop dat je me begrijpt.

Maar ik kan hem echt vertrouwen eh Naoual,dat zeker toch?
Ja dat kan je zeker,je moet je geen zorgen maken,als hij je ooit wat aandoet,dan breek ik zijn benen.

Schatjeuhsssss hier zijn de ijsjes. Eentje voor mijn zusje en eentje voor jou,euhm lieverd.
Dank je wel zei ik.
Graag gedaan, we gingen even bij Sidi Ali zitten.
Hij smaakt niet echt,hij is best zoet,vind je niet Naoual? 
Ach je kent het wel,je zit in Marokko,het is niet dat je winkel kan binnenlopen en shie lekkere cote d'or kunt halen. Alhoewel dat te verkrijgen hier is,maar het heeft toch een andere smaak dan daarachter bij ons.

Mohamed had zijn potje al op en likte zijn lepel helemaal af,hla kind...
Ik wil er nog eentje,zal ik er nog eentje bijhalen voor jullie?
Neen,broer je mag mijne hebben zei Habiba.
Oh dat is lief van je zusje,maar dat vertrouw ik niet zo...
Je weet maar nooit met je smerige boel..

Oke dan moet je het niet en ze gaf het aan een arm kindje.
Moet je mijne vroeg ik aan Moh...
Ja tuurlijk,die van mijn schatjeuh neem ik zeker aan.

Dat vind ik best grof van je hoor Mohamed. Wie ken je langer, mij of haar vroeg Habiba.
Ik moest lachen om het gekibbel,ik kreeg al een kramp in mijn buik..
De kindjes waren weer bezig.
Ik ken jou langer maar op jou vertrouw ik niet omdat je weet hoe ik in mekaar zit en zij kent me pas en zij weet nog niet hoe gemeen ik kan zijn. 
Hahaha,okay dannnnn zei Habiba.
Geniet maar van je ijsje eh Klootzak..

Habiba gaf achter de rug van Mohamed een arm kindje een 2 dirham en vroeg of hij het ijsje wou gaan halen wat Moh zat te eten.
Het kind ging bij Moh en vroeg erom. Hij hoorde haar al dadelijk giechelen.
Egesch en hier een dirham erbij..

----------


## Beloved Person

Jij trutje, je hebt hem geld aangeboden zodat hij mijn ijsje kwam halen.
Gghighgi wat dacht je?vroeg Habiba .
Sluwe vos  :knipoog:  net als haar broer.
Oke dan heb ik je toch wat geleerd in dit leven,hahaha...zei Mohamed.

Maar moest je nou echt zo'n kind nemen,meskien..
Hij zag er vies uit en die snot enzo.Ik heb al geen trek meer om te eten man. Dat is jouw probleem zei ze.

Ik heb wel trek zei ik.
Gaan we wat eten? 
Okay dan,als jij wilt eten dan ga ik wel mee. 
Ik heb ook honger hoor  :ego:  zehma met mij ga je niet mee?
Hou je bek jij a trutje.
Wat wordt het? Waar wil je eten? 
Romero of Casanova?
Ik koos voor Romero,ik had zin in vissoep.. 
Lekkere stokbrood met olijven.
Wil je daar gaan Habiba? Ja,ik heb Romero ook wel gemist,laten we zeker daar gaan eten,lekkere vis eten..

We wandelden boulevard af en stapten in de auto..
Het was er niet ver vandaan,maar toch is het veiliger om je auto in zicht te hebben.
Habiba maakte nog even herrie om de prijs die ze moest betalen.
Ze kon echt een kreng zijn in zo'n dingen.
Ze gaf hem 5 dirham en zei dat het voldoende was en als hij nog kwam smeken dat ze hem dan een lesje ging leren.
Ik vond het op niets trekken maar jah...
We reden naar Romero,het was best druk,iedereen zat buiten,lekker warm,buiten eten...
Wij nemen ook een tafeltje buiten eh Mohamed?
Neen,toch niet,zei hij..
Neen? Waarom niet vroeg ik hem?
Ik ga niet buiten zitten,ik ga niet op straat eten man,al die hongerige arme mensen die erlangs lopen,helemaal ongemanierd en nog die auto's die langsrijden,mannen die je bekijken..
Het wordt binnen eten zonder dat iemand ons stoort...

Habiba deed teken dat hij wel een beetje kwaad is..Ik had beter niet gevraagd om buiten te eten.
Maar oke,zoals hij wou,gingen we dan binnen eten,met een lang lelijk gezicht zat Mohamed langs me,Habiba voor me die haar lach soms inhield.

----------


## Beloved Person

Ik klopte Habiba tegen haar voet en deed een teken om naar het toilet te gaan. 
Excuse me,ik ben zo weer terug.
Habiba vertrok voor me.
Ik zag hoe Moh helemaal lelijk keek naar haar en zijn drankje opdronk.
Ik dacht Shit man,wat heb ik nu weer gedaan.
Ben zo terug,ik moet ook nodig op wc,oke..
Hou de details voor je,ik wil ze niet weten zei hij grof.
Ow,aan wat had ik dat te danken.

Habiba zat aan haar kapsel te prullen en zei me dat hij lastig is.
Erger kan het niet geloof me zei ze.
Maar waarom,heb ik iets verkeerds gezegd?
Neen,maar hij vindt het niet leuk om op straat te eten,er is ooit herrie van gekomen enzo... Sindsdien is hij nooit meer met dames uitgaan eten in Marokko. Maar omdat jij het bent doet die het wel en jij vroeg hem dus om buiten te gaan eten,wat hem dan had geraakt.
Ja hoe kan ik dat weten,hij moet niet kwaad op mij zijn.

Hij komt er overheen Naoual,maak je om niets druk,morgen is die het weer vergeten.
Dat hoop ik,maar ik vind het lullig dat die zich zo dan gedraagt.

Salaam hoorde ik een mannenstem.
Alikoum salaam zei ik terwijl ik me omdraaide,het was Yassin.
Hij vroeg met wie ik daar was en wie Habiba was.
Ik vertelde dat ik hier met een vriend was en dat Habiba een vriendin was. 
Msherfien zei Habiba.
In het nederlands vroeg ze me,waarom ik zei dat Mohamed een vriend van mij was,ik moest gewoon klaar en duidelijk zeggen dat hij mijn man werd.
Ik zei dat ik het haar zou vertellen.
Ze zweeg en bekeek hem van kop tot teen...
Best net voor een marokkaan uit hier.
Zwijg jij,eh trutje zei ik tegen haar.

Wehja emedoekier(vriend),waarom loop je dan hand in hand met hem op boulevard? Ik heb je heus wel gezien.
Kijk Yasin,ik leg het je nog wel uit,ik moet nu terug aan tafel.
Kom Habiba we zijn weg.
Hoe ik me omdraaide en probeerde om achter Habiba aan te lopen,trok Yassin aan mijn hand,hij hield me tegen.

Terwijl hij dat deed,keek in zijn ogen.
Neen niet Yassin zijn ogen,maar Moh zijn ogen.
Hij keek zo vurig,ik wist niet wat ik moest doen.

WAT IS DIT? WAT IS HIER GAANDE?
Euh Moh,dit is een neef van me,hier is niets gaande.
Siwer Tamazight eh Naoual,hma etfihmig.(Spreek nederlands Naoual,zodat ik het ook versta).

Ik zal eens wat tamazight praten zei Moh.
Hij begon in het marokkaans.
Ik ben de man van Naoual,aangenaam waarom pak je Naoual zo vast,als ik vragen mag?
De man?vroeg Yassin.
Ja de man,heb je niet van me verteld eh Naoual? 
Ik begon in het nederlands.
Neen,ik heb de tijd er niet voor gehad.
Spreek marokkaans,zodat je neef het ook kan verstaan.
Waarom schrikt hij zo?vroeg Moh.Zehma hier is niets gaande,ik ben niet van gisteren!!!Vergeet dat niet Naoual!

Praat dan en vertel wie ik ben.
Hij is mijn toekomstige man,eh Yassin.
Ik ga met hem trouwen.

Wacha,walou probleme,bsehtkoem zei hij met een trillende stem.
Ik kon wel huilen,ik zag Yassin zijn ogen,ze waren nat,hij was gewoon verstijfd,zijn stem trilde.

Mohamed zei oke,we zijn hier klaar,hij pakte me vast. Ik had het niet eens door,hij had me pijn gedaan,hij had me gepitst,hoe kon hij?
Had ik hem zo kwaad gemaakt?
We zeiden niets tegen Yassin en gingen ervandoor.
Habiba keek woest naar me.
Ze zei geen woord tegen me.

Mohamed zei tegen haar,hier heb je geld,ga afrekenen.
Jij jij gaat naar huis,voor vandaag wil ik je niet meer zien.
Wat is dit met je neef eh,hij weet niet dat je met mij gaat trouwen,hij neemt je vast bij je arm en gaat lekker een praatje met hem slaan in de toilet.
Ewa mezian,Tfoeee...

Hoedoe billah..

----------


## abasoen86

VIEZE SLEt nu een vervolg trut k*Twijf

----------


## abasoen86

VIEZE SLEt nu een vervolg trut k*Twijf

----------


## abasoen86

VIEZE SLEt nu een vervolg trut k*Twijf

----------


## Beloved Person

Mohamed had helemaal gelijk.
Ik had Yassin niets over hem verteld,maar dan ga ik wel lekker cool even met hem praten in het toilet,waar hij niet eens een paar meters van verderop zit. Hoe kon ik zoiets klaarspelen? 
Tfoe,Naoual waar zit je met je gedachte? Ik was helemaal verward.
Wat zou Mohamed met mij doen?

Habiba had afgerekend en gooide het geld op tafel.
Ik ben geen hond,neem dat geld op en geef me dat fatsoenlijk zei hij.
Ze nam het op en gaf het hem.
Nu zijn we weer weg,mijn hele dag is verpest. Mijn eerste dag nog wel in Marokko,hoe hij het zei,schudde hij zijn hoofd erbij.

We kwamen bij de auto aan en stapten in.
Habiba had helemaal niets gezegd,zelfs niet op de terugweg.
Mohamed die keek niet eens naar mij,saffie het was gedaan met mij.
Hij had zijn muziek luidop en concentreerde zich op de weg,hij wou blijkbaar niemand horen.

Ik zag dat hij niet de weg naar mijn huis. Hij ging richting zijn huis.
Saffie,ik wist het niet meer,ik wist niet meer wat ik moest doen.
Wat moest ik denken,wat moest ik zeggen? Ik was helemaal niet onschuldig...
De tranen kwamen in me op,ik slikte en probeerde ze in te houden. Het ging moeilijk,er stroomde al een traan...
Een traan die ik had gelaten,om Mohamed,hoe erg ik het vond dat hij me had betrapt,hoe kon ik met Yassin gaan praten,een jongen die verliefd op mij was. 
Ik liet een traan omdat ik toen net besefte dat ik Mohamed echt niet kwijt wou,als hij me ooit iets zou aandoen,saffie c'est fini avec moi.
Een traan van schuld,liefde die ik had gekregen en nu opeens begon te verliezen...

Mannen op caf staarden me aan,ze zaten me allemaal aan te kijken,hun aandacht was op de tv gevestigd,ze keken allemaal naar een vieze pornofilm,maar nu Mohamed langskwam ging hun aandacht naar zijn auto. Ik zag een paar jongens,die naar me wezen,om te zeggen van 'kijk daar dat meisje huilt',ik wist niet hoe me te gedragen. Ik veegde mijn traan kijkend naar de jongens...

----------


## elbi_girl

[GLOW=blue]prachtig[/GLOW] meid ga gauw verder xxxx

----------


## ziani88

ik heb je verhaal al van af het begin gevolgd. je maakt mensen echt para met je verhaal. het is echt een verslaving. maar een tip brei er een einde aan. het verhaal moet spanning behouden. iedere x dat ik dacht mooi er komt bijna een einde, gooi je er weer eens andere spanings bogen in.

het is zeker een unieke en leuke verhaal. mijn complimenten

mhe selama ye oegt

----------


## sanae_fatiha

:duim:  
ga gauw weer verder met een vervolg !! 
 :grote grijns:

----------


## abasoen86

is dit goed egt een sletteverhaal

----------


## any

Je begint op mn systeem te werken meid!!
Met jou commentaar altijd! Alsof jij kan schrijven?? Not!!!
Zie maar naar uw stom verhaal van Vieze maagden die denken dat ze heilig zijn!! Dat trekt toch hlemaal op nix! Wilde je een discussie aangaan met dat zinnetje?? 
En sletteverhaal?? Hlemaal niet, wie is hier dan een heilige kreng aan het uithangen?? Jij dus!! Dus hou je commentaar voor jezelf!
En laat onze fantastische schrijfsters hun fans verrassen en verwennen met hun fantastische verhalen! 
Dus: shut up, just shut up, shut up!!

----------


## missy246

JE HEBT HELLEMAAL GELIJK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## abasoen86

BEN NIET HEILG BITCH 
[GLOW=orangered]ik neuk er teminste op los[/GLOW] [GLOW=green]kan ik van jullie vieze maagden niet zggn[/GLOW] 
 :duivel:   :duivel:   :duivel:   :duivel:   :duivel:   :duivel:   :duivel:   :duivel:

----------


## any

:auw:  

Nadat ik je nickname zag, wist ik direct wat voor geil wijf je wel was!
Het is niet dat jij voor de eerste beste je benen wijdt, wij dat ook moeten doen! Zegt het woord "ZELFRESPECT" je niets??
Niet dus, dacht ik al! Als je een "beetje" zelfrespect had zou je niet zo spreken, je moet weten dat je op die manier jezelfd beledigd, en niet de anderen, wat je natuurlijk niet door had!
Nog maar eens een bewijs wat voor achterlijke je bent, en dat je hersenen in je reet zijn beland!

PS: Weet je wat?? Volgens mij, ben je juist sexueel gefrustreerd, je komt gewoon tekort! En dan doe je maar alsof je dag en nacht sex hebt! Je weet wat ze zeggen he: "Het zijn zij die er het meeste over spreken, er het minst over weten!"

----------


## abasoen86

YeaH Right  :fuckit2:   :fuckit2:  

[GLOW=firebrick]dat zou dus betekenen.....................[/GLOW] 

[GLOW=deeppink]dat die vieze maagden aleemaal niet maagd zijn en dag en nacht sx hebben [/GLOW] 

[GLOW=purple]d8 et ff niet he!!!![/GLOW] 

 :rotpc:   :rotpc:

----------


## Nido

Hey ga snel verder :blozen: 

Xjes Nadia

----------


## miss_remix

:blauwe kus:  eej leuk verhaal
ga snel verder thalla

----------


## Beloved Person

We reden de straat in bij Moh zijn thuis. Er was nogal veel volk,ze hadden bezoek.
Shit,man,ik kan niet terugkeren,ze hebben ons gezien en thee drinken met jou doe ik hier niet,niet in zon situatie. Mijn droevige blik veranderde onmiddellijk naar een strenge blik. Ik keek hem vies aan,wat interesseert zijn familie mij nou,bazz..

Wajaw,Fatima is hier,stop stop,laat me uitstappen..riep Habiba.
Ja ja,momentje,ik laat je zo uitstappen. Wajaw Mohamed kijk daar,de kinderen zijn hier riep ze er ook nog vlug bijK. Ze zagen onmiddellijk dat we aankwamen,ze kwamen aangelopen op de auto,Moh doe nou open!riep er een neefje..
Hij stopte aan de kant en deed de deur open om zijn neefjes te groeten,ze waren net aangekomen en kwamen dus hier lunchen bij hun tante..
Hey,Naoual,euhm doe je rustig aan,..zei Habiba.
Voordat ik wat kon zeggen,was ze al weg,ze liep naar huis,nog even en ze was gevallenKPaar jongens lachten haar uit,maar ze trok haar niets ervan aan..ze was zo opgewonden dat haar nichtje thuis was. Ondertussen was Mohamed druk bezig met zijn neefjes.Ze kwamen met allerlei vragen,eentje vroeg wanneer hij met hun naar zee ging,de ander wou stad in,de ander vroeg wie ik was..Mohamed zei dat ik zijn toekomstige vrouw werd. Ze wensten hem en mij proficiat..Hij had het nog kunnen zeggen,de woorden toekomstige vrouw kwamen uit zijn mond..
Maar goed hier hebben jullie wat geld,hij stak de oudste tussen zijn neefjes wat geld toe en zei dat ze maar eens wat snoepgoed moesten gaan halen. Hij wou er blijkbaar vandoor,ik weet niet naar waar	
We bevonden ons op de weg..
Maar hij reed ergens naartoe,waar ik nog nooit ben geweest..
Hij reed Nador zo een beetje uit,hij reed wat straatjes in,daar waren ze bezig met bouwen,de nieuwe buurt van Nador,..
Hij parkeerde de auto en ging buiten wat ijsberen. Ik zat daar heel zenuwachtig. Ik ging ook een fris luchtje scheppen, ik maakte een wandeling en keek ver voor mij uit,ik dacht wat zal er nu toch van komen. Wat krijg ik nu te horen,pfff ik hoop niets ergsK Ik zou het erg vindenK  Moh stapte de auto weer in,saffie hij kon er blijkbaar niet tegenK 
Ik droomde recht voor mij uit.. Naoual naoual..
Ik hoorde even dat iemand me zat te roepen. Mohamed keek me zo raar aan. Riep jij me? Ja,ik riep je,kom even in de auto.. Oei oei,hier kwam het dan..

De sfeer was raar,hij zat langs me,ik keek hem koud aan, hij wist niet wat die zeggen moest en ik hoorde hem telkens opnieuw beginnen met zijn zinnen.
Kijk Naoual,waarom doe je me zo een pijn? Ik kan er niet tegen,ik wil je niet kwijt. Ik kreeg gewoon rillingen over mijn lijf,toen ik je zag met hem,hoe hij je vasthad,hoe kon je dat toelaten? Je bent toch van mijK

In mijn gedachte was ik feest aant vieren! IK BEN VAN HEM LALALALALA
Hij ging verder. Naoual,wie is hij? Is het echt je neef of zat je maar wat te lullen? 
Ook al is hij je neef,kijk hij kon misschien niet weten,dat je zou trouwen,maar ik wil niet dat hij aan je komt! Oke?
Mohamed,sorry het was mijn bedoeling niet om je te kwetsen. Whallah,ik zweer het je,het is mijn neef. Hij zal me niet meer mogen aanraken,beloofd. Maar ik heb gewoon de tijd niet gehad om hem te vertellen,dat ik ga trouwen,echt niet...

Weet je Naoual,ik dacht even dat ik je kwijt was,saffie de vrouw die mijn hartje deed kloppen,bedroog me al,ze was al met een ander,zo zag ik het,ik dacht saffie hoe kon ze?

----------


## sanae_fatiha

prachtiggggg !!!!

----------


## MissCousCous

HEEEEEEEY mooi vervolg joh!!!
echt leukkkkkk!!!!  :blij:  
Koessa

----------


## Nido

Thnx :blozen: 

More svp!

Xjes Nadia

----------


## miss_remix

meer aub:Pahaha 
thalla

----------


## Beloved Person

Naoual: Mohamed,je bent de enige voor me. Geen bedrog,niets..Alleen maar mijn liefde voor jou..

Een week later...

Alles ging terug goed tussen ons,ik had Habiba al lange tijd niet meer gezien,ze belde me niet meer,ze was nooit thuis, het leek wel alsof ze van de aardbol was verdwenen. Moh zei dat ze nu veel met haar nichtje optrok en dat ze dan samen stad ingingen, maar verder wist hij niets meer. Ofwel had ze nu een relatie met Brahim? 
Ofwel zat ze echt rond te bollen met haar nichtje Fatima.

In ieder geval ik wist het niet en ik was ook niet van plan om het te vragen,ze zou het me wel zelf weten te vertellen. 

Halve week later...
Iedereen zat druk bezig. Mijn ouders gingen op zoek naar een kokkin. 
Het was moeilijk om er eentje te vinden. Neen,het was niet moeilijk om er eentje te vinden,maar het was moeilijk om een nette kokkin te vinden. Zo was het jah.. Tegen de middag waren ze al terug thuis,ik had vis met chermille gemaakt. Ondertussen had ik het middagmaal op tafel,mijn vader ging naar de moskee toe om te bidden en Yema ging douchen. Ze ging andere kleren aantrekken,degene die ze aanhad zaten blijkbaar niet gemakkelijk. 
Er klopte iemand op de deur. 
Ja ,ethfed. (kom binnen)
Naoual,tak tak zitoena hahaha,ewa mintiketh? (wat ben je aant doen)
Walou,min ge kig? Maghreb ith Maghreb weha. (Niets,wat moet ik doen,marokko is marokko)
Ewa mlih,thbehath she nig? (Ewa goed,ben je al gaan zwemmen)
Le ,walou irwikt,eke twari inith. (Neen,geen tijd,je weet toch,geen tijd)
Weh,ewa chen oera nig? (Ja,ewa en is er een trouw op komst)
Iwsjid.(Hij staat klaar,voor de deur..)
Mabrouk..min ge minich (Gefeliciteerd..wat moet ik je zeggen)

----------


## Beloved Person

Hmm,ik had Mustapha niets verteld toch? 

'Mustapha,hoe weet je dat ik ga trouwen,heb ik je het verteld?'
'Neen,je hebt het me niet verteld,ik heb zo mijn bronnen' zei hij.

'Ik heb zo mijn bronnen zegt die' :s,hoe weet die dat,man. 
Saffie genoeg gepraat,ik wist het,het was Yassine.

Hshoema,je zit te eten,er staat eten op tafel en je nodigt me niet eens uit. Wacha eh Naoual,eerst verzwijg je me je trouwfeest en nu nog dat je aant eten bent. 
Saffie,gedaan tussen ons. 
Neen,Mustapha,je bent welkom om te eten zei ik hem.
Hahah,dat wou ik horen. Yallah, haal brood. 

Ik bracht hem brood uit de keuken. 

Hij nam wat hapjes en zei iets wat ik niet verstond.
Wat zeg je ? Ik versta je niet,kauw kauw eerst en dan praat je eh zoefrie! 
Naoual,dat eerste heb ik wel gemeend eh ,dat van je trouw,je hebt me niet uitgenodigd,ik dacht dat je het me wel ging vertellen. 
Zo Naoual,ik was je mattie uit Marokko,weet je nog,ik heb je maandverband gehaald in moeilijke tijden,ik begrijp het niet of had je schrik dat ik het ging vertellen aan Y..euhm walou.

Ik weet dat je niet kwaad bent,doe niet alsof je kwaad bent eh emshoem. Je bent welkom,jij hebt geen uitnodiging nodig. Je loopt zelfs bij onbekenden binnen,dus waarom deze keer een uitnodiging van mij.

----------


## n&a

Ewa beloved person??? Je moet echt heel snel verder gaan met je verhaal!!! K hoop da je ineens een heel lang stuk gaat opzetten zodat k heel lang voor mn pc kan zitten lezen!!!! Zo spannend is je verhaal dus.
Anyway k hoop dak heel snel iet kan lezen.........


Dikke zoen, n&a

----------


## Beloved Person

Ewa mesh ika ahollandi inie?vroeg die. (Ewa hoe is die hollander)
Ik heb je wel gezien hoor eh heksje,je vertrekt altijd rond drie uur van thuis,hij komt je zelf bij je thuis halen..
Aan ons gesprek kwam vlug een einde aan,mijn pa viel plots binnen.

Salaam alikoum zei mijn vader.
Alikoum salaam antwoorden wij terug net als in een koor. 

Mustapha: Kariwd,eh Gheri,ewa meshthidjith? Mlih she nig? (kom kom erbij,hoe is het met je ,goed of niet? 
Vader: Mlih eh gheri.
Mijn moeder wandelde ook de living binnen en Mustapha groette haar even. Ik ging ondertussen wat brood bijhalen en water. 
Mustapha had het over het verkeer met mijn vader. 
Nadat onderwerp,vroeg mijn vader aan hem of hij ook mee op zoek ging,naar een kokkin. We moeten ons haasten eh,het begint laat te worden,je kan niet laat aanbellen bij een vrouw haar thuis..zei Yema.

Kijk eh Gheri,als je een kokkin zoekt,zal ik je wat zeggen. 
Zoek er geen,er zijn geen kokkinen,ze zitten gewoon hun tijd te verdoen,je moet hun helpen,je moet bij het eten staan en dan vragen ze er nog een hoge prijs bij. Je kan beter met Getschi koken,ik raad het je aan. Maar Gheri,niet op zoek gaan ,je maakt je alleen maar ziek.
Als je wil dan zal ik wel helpen,met het koken. Ik zal er wel bij staan,we gebruiken de garage,jullie hebben alle spullen veronderstel ik,we schatten hoeveel mensen komen en dan gaan we de voorraad halen. 
Hmm,mijn pa dacht even na. 
Je hebt gelijk,ik had nog een beetje hoop om er eentje te zoeken. Maar mijn hele voormiddag aan verspillen was al erg genoeg.

----------


## sanae_fatiha

:duim: 
echt prachtig
nu nog de bruiloft
 :wohaa:

----------


## MissCousCous

LEUK VERVOLG!!!!!! HAHAHA KAPOT STOER!  :haha:

----------


## Nido

Vervolg :Smilie: 

Xjes Nadia

----------


## Beloved Person

Ondertussen zitten we bij Habiba

Stop die taxi! We moeten hem nu nemen,als we hem voorbij laten ,dan komen we te laat.
Fwiet(Fatima floot even naar hem),swid swid(stop stop),Mritch(Mellilla).
Mecher?vroeg de taxichauffeur (Hoeveel)
We zijn met zijn twee,we geven je 50 dirham.
Le walou,100 dirham,dan breng ik jullie vlug door de douane.
Tfoe,als ik mijn geld nu uitgeef,dan kom ik niet toe om mijn euros te wisselen.
Naoual,betaal jij hem even als we over de grens zijn betaal ik alles wel zei Fati.
Oke maar je hebt zeker genoeg geld bij Fatima. Toch?
Ja eh gierige doe nu maar.

Hier heb je geld,maar kijk je brengt ons tot waar we willen. Niet dat je ons gaat kloten midden in de file en je zegt saffie beslama hliekom en je laat ons daar staan. Lele,eh schrikschijterd.Ik breng jullie tot jullie bestemming zei hij. Hij klonk wel heel erg zelfzeker.
Hij bracht er een beetje tempo in en vertrok ..
We spraken nederlands onder mekaarde taxichauffeur keek vaak in zijn spiegel en probeerde dan naar ons te lachen ..maar hij kreeg niet veel aandacht.

Fatimaje hebt afgesproken met Fikri..maar Brahim gaat helemaal een ander beeld van je krijgen,hij gaat zeggen vandat je had beloofd om met mij mee te gaan om hem te zien. Ik heb hem niets vermeld over Fikri,of een date van je..ik wil echt niet dat die gaat denken dat ik dit vaker doe,wat in dit geval niet zo is.
Eh opgefokte wijf..doe normaal..het interesseert me niet wat hij ervan gaat denken..hij mag blij zijn..dat hij je ziet..dus dat die zijn mond houdt of ik sla zijn tanden eruit! Hahahhaah
Hahaha..jah en Fikri die gaat denken dat ik een sletje ben omdat ik met Brahim afspreek wajouwwik hoop het echt niet..ik wil geen problemen.
Habiba hou je mond,laat me even wegzinken met mijn gedachte bij Fikri,luister naar de muziek en geniet gewoon en als Brahim iets niet aanstaat dan verteld die het aan het trutje van je schoonzus wel..en nu wil ik niets meer horen.
Maar Fatima..Brahim wordt wel mijn schoonfamilie he,wat als het niet wordt,dan ben ik het hoertje,wat gaat die van me denken.
Wat heb ik je gezegd,Habiba,hou je mond. Brahim denkt wat die wil,mij doet het niets,hij mag weten dat ik date met de hele wereld,hij moet zijn smoel houden.

Ewa mejmi tminagint? (Waarom maken jullie ruzie?)
Srint chwejit in muzika ith skant weha,ka ihollandien eh sboherjininich! (Luister naar wat muziek,hou jullie mond even,wat ik ben hollanders al zat met hun gekakkel)

Fatima begon met hem een gesprek,ze vroeg hem vanwaar hij was ,hij vertelde haar dat hij van Nador was en dat hij 26 was ofzo,en dat die graag met een meid wou trouwen uit het buitenland,Europa dus. Ze maakte een grapje en zei hem dat ze wel graag met hem wil trouwen. Hij zei,maak geen geintjes met mij,ik ken zo meiden wel als jou,maar je vriendin is wel rustig,heeft ze een vriend of wil ze graag trouwen.
Habiba heb je het gehoord,je staat hem aan ,wil je niet trouwen of versier hem even,kunnen we lekker gratis naar Mellilla!
Tfoe allah i mischiek eh sletje,ik ben niet zoals jou,ik versier hem niet,hou jij je maar bezig met hem en laat me gerust mijn smsje aftypen en zeg dat die zijn bek over mij houdt.
Ik smste naar Brahim dat ik binnen een halfuur daar was als de file meeviel,hij antwoordde terug dat hij pas vertrokken was van thuis..Naoual was bij hem thuis en had gevraagd waar hij naartoe ging,hij had haar verteld dat hij naar zee ging maar niet met mij natuurlijk. Want dat mocht die niet,ik zou het haar zelf vertellen..eerst zien hoe het afloopt en dan pas.

Wajouw we kwamen aan in Mellilla,het was druk overal liepen lekkere stukken. Fatima lachte ondertussen naar een paar en zij knipoogte terug naar hun. De taxichauffeur lachte spontaan naar haar en zij dat ze goed bezig was..je kan goed jongens gek maken..gaf hij haar als compliment. Ik zag echt lekkere jongens,ik keek naar het nummerplaat en zag dat ze uit Belgie waren. Hmm,lekkere jongens..ik hield mijn mond erover tegen Fatima anders ging ze weer wat zeggen of zou ze hun onmiddellijk aan de haak slaan. 
Druk druk druk en wat een warmte  ik kon wel stikken in mijn kleding, ik had niet eens de geschikte kleding aan,ik had een nylon bloesje aan,waar ik in zat te zweten. Madametje daarentegen had allang haar bloesje uitgetrokken,ze had spaghettibandjes aan..ze zei dat het warm was en dat ze ging afstappenze kon niet in de warmte roken. Maar ze had geen sigaretten, ze keek even rond en zag dat er iemand een sigaret opstook, inderdaad het waren de jongens uit Belgie. Habiba ik ga daar even een peuk halen..ben zo terug..lijken leuke jongensdus je weet waar ik ben als ik niet meer terugkom. Jij komt zeker terug eh sletje,sta je weer in vuur en vlam ja? Ik wil je onmiddellijk hier hebbenrook je sigaretje op en kom terug naar hier,je gaat me hier niet alleen laten..je weet nooit met die taxichauffeur..dat die me zo dadelijk ontvoert. 
Neen,neen ik hou je in de gaten schatje,ik kom zo bij je terug..sla maar een gesprekje met hem..over vanalles. 
Pfff ewa hier zat ik dan,in de snikhete zon..helemaal zwetend met een geile chauffeur bij me in de auto. Ik deed alsof ik alleen in de auto zat en keek even in het rond ,naar de oude mense..de kinderen..mensen die op cafe zaten..ze hadden echt geen leven manhet ergste waren de arme mensen..msekien. Geen geld nietsik hoorde een schatergelach.. dat sletje is daar aant lachen..iedereen keek haar aan..ze zat gewoon midden in de file te dansen met 1 van de jongens..ik keek haar woedend aan..hsoema ze maakt me schande..al die mannen bekeken haar..ik voelde dat er iemand naar me keek..twee ogen brandde op mijn lichaam..het was iemand die me bekeek..het was de bestuurder van de auto..de broer zeker van de danser..wat hij leek er heel fel op. Mijn kwade blik veranderde onmiddellijk en ik lachte verlegen terug naar hem..een agent kwam af op Fatima..hij begon tegen haar arabisch te praten..de danser zei ewa ah sahbie,we zijn wat aant lachen..mag dat niet ofzo? Moet je geld ? Is het geld dat je moet? De agent bloosde helemaal en liet al zijn tanden zien, zijn lekkere bruine tanden waarop de zon scheen..hoeveel wil je geven..maar eerst moet je vriendin wat kleding aandoen..want iedereen zit naar haar te kijken..je wilt toch niet dat al die mannen geil worden en dan haar gaan versieren en daarna ruzie met je krijgen. 
Wat ze aanheeft daar heb jij niets mee te maken..hier heb je je geld en yallah wegwezen nu..
Ik stapte uit..ik ging toe naar Fati..hier heb je je bloes doe hem aan..je hebt de agent duidelijk gehoord..ik wil niet nageroepen worden als ik met jou loop.. Habiba,ik moet niets zei Fatima.
Onze gast heeft hem wat geld toegestopt dus die agent moet zich gedeisd houden of ik doe hem wel wat aan.. Naar ons gesprek werd geluisterd door de vier jongens..de danser vroeg aan Fatima of ze mij wou voorstellen..ze stelde me voor als haar nichie Habibatje..aangenaam ik ben Ali,dit zijn Nordin,Najim en Abdelkarim.. Dus de lekkerste gast aan het stuur noemde Naijm..ik was ondertussen allang vergeten hoe ze noemde .. ze gaven me een hand en ik beantwoordde de handdruk..maar hey het was aangenaam maar Fatima en ik moeten ervandoor Maar jullie gaan toch naar de zee,jullie kunnen gerust bij ons in de auto..ik weet best wel hoe zon ritje is bij een chauffeur..worden jullie al zon beetje lastiggevallen? Of niet? Neen,helemaal niet zei ik..Yeah trutje ,hij is helemaal geil van je en je zit te liegen tegen Ali dat je niet lastiggevallen wordt..ik dacht niet aan dat,ik dacht aan mijn geld,zou ik die terugkrijgen van hem? Neen neen we willen geen last voor jullie zijn,jullie zijn al met vier.. Ja ze heeft gelijk zei Fati..we kunnen er moeilijk bij..tenzij ik bij jou op de schoot mag Alidan kom ik zeker wel No problem,we zijn met twee autos,we hebben nog een vriend en een nichtje mee dus we kunnen ons gemakkelijk splitsen..wat denk je? Aan jou de keus Habiba,Fati stem al toe. Ja is goed dan..als je toch zo aandringt..ik ga even mijn tas halen..Fati loop je even mee om je tas te halen.. Zo zwaar is hij niet Habiba,je kan hem wel even meenemen en zeg gedag tegen de chauffeur..Hij is toch wel zwaar..loop even mee zei ik je..
Ze liep mee..waarom moet ik met je meelopen eh nichie? Is er wat ofzo? Ik ga wel echt met hun meerijden,nothing is gonna change that..neen dat is het niet eh hoertje zei ik tegen haar,ik wil wel mijn geld terug want je gaat hem toch niet zomaar ervandoor laten gaanOh ja nichie,je hebt gelijk,neen we gaan de helft terugvragen ofzo..


Zijn jullie terug? Ja we zijn terug zei Fatima..we komen onze spullen halen en ons geld..we rijden met iemand anders mee..dus je mag de helft houden en de helft krijgen we terug oke?
Dus jullie hebben gezelschap gevonden zo zo,ewa daar had ik niet aan kunnen twijfelen,zon gezellige meiden..ja is goed,hier is 50 dirham en mag ik mijn nummer misschien aan je geven Habiba? Ik zei tegen Fati in het nederland,wat moet ik ermee? Weet je wat,ik maak hem even blij,zeg maar dat ik hem aanneem..zeg het zelf dat je hem aanneemt zei ze..
Wacha,geef je nummer maar..Ja maar je gaat me wel bellen vroeg die..ja zeker wel bel ik je..hahah Fati lachte,je gaat hem zeker bellen,even vragen of die dienst heeft zodat die ons naar stad kan brengen..Ik moest lachen maar ik nam het nummer aan en lachte even naar hem..zozo had ik weer eens iemand blij gemaakt..

----------


## zina_faatje

mooi verhaal ik zie dat je nu online bent ik hoop dat je weer een mooie vervolg gaat plaatsen kus fatima  :Cool:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

:duim: 
een mooi vervolg  :grote grijns:

----------


## MissCousCous

hihihi kapot toere vervolg!
Ga gauw verder meid!  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Soussia'86

Dit moest hier eigenlijk niet staan, ik heb per ongeluk 2 keer gedrukt.

----------


## Soussia'86

Het verhaal wordt steeds spannender. Ga snel verder.

Thella, beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## miss_remix

:slik!:  nog steeds nix  :slik!:

----------


## miss_remix

:cheefbek: Man me wil meer :frons:

----------


## miss_remix

tik tak tik tak :Pwhaha doei doei thalla

----------


## zina_faatje

wajou wanneer ga je nou verder ik kan niet meer wachten het is echt mooi ik hoop dat je gauw verder gaat hugs and kissis faatje  :grote grijns:

----------


## Cindarella

Dit is echt verslavend!! Ga gauw door.

----------


## Beloved Person

We liepen richting de jongens Fatima stak een sigaret op,ik zei tegen haar,dat ze hem beter uitdeed,want ze zou zo een slecht beeld creren bij de jongens. Dat interesseert me niet,ik heb er daarnet nog eentje gerookt met Ali. Dus ze weten dat ik rook,dus je moet niet beginnen lullen over mijn sigaret.. 

Ewa,dames,stap maar in,.. zei Ali.
Maar hoe bedoel je? En de jongens? Waar stappen die in? vroeg ik hem.
Als je goed geluisterd hebt daarnet, dan wist je wel dat we met twee autos waren. Nordin en Abdelkarim gaan daarbij.. Oh ok zei ik..
Ik zat bij Najim in de auto,net achter Najim. Hij keek in mijn ogen via de achteruitkijkspiegel,ik lachte verlegen en vroeg of de raam omlaag mocht Ja hoor,geen probleem zei hij.
Ja maar het slot staat op..dus ik kan het niet via hier.. 
Oh sorry,helemaal vergeten. 
Het raampje ging omlaag.. Ziezo dan zei hij.
Hey Habiba,heeft Brahim al gebeld? Als hij niet belt,dan gaan we met hun naar zee,want Fikri heeft me ook nog niet gebeld. Ik ben dus niet van plan om alleen rond te lopen zei Fati
Euhm,neen hij heeft me niet gebeld,maar dat moest die niet,ik zei hem dat ik zelf ging bellen,zodra ik aankwam.. Dus dat moet geen probleem zijn.. 
Ali deed wat muziek op,Marokkaanse muziek.. Ze hadden heel wat spullen mee om naar zee te gaan Ze gingen er misschien overnachten ofzo.. Maar ik vroeg er niets over,ik wou niet nieuwsgierig overkomen dus hield ik mijn mond.
Mijn gsm ging af,ik ontving een berichtje..

Hoi! Hoe is het? Waar ben je? Geniet je wat van je vakantie? Ik hoop het wel,maar wanneer ga je voor je kleding kijken? Ik wil dat alles in orde komt Groetjes Naoual,sms me terug ofzo..

Naoual heeft me net gesmsd,zei ik tegen Fati. Ze vroeg wanneer ik mijn kleding ging halen.. Ik hoop dat ze er thuis niets over zegt,anders bellen ze me en kunnen we terugkeren om kleding met mijn ouders te gaan halen.. 
Ik vraag even aan Ali of hij beltegoed heeft.. 

Ziezo, sms maar en zeg dat het je nummer niet is. 
Wat moest ik haar terugzenden.. 

Hoi lieverd. Met mij gaat het goed,ik hoop dat het ook goed met jou gaat! Mijn kleding haal ik binnenkort maar ik ben nu niet in de buurt,wil je er thuis niets over zeggen? Bedankt.. 
Amuseer je en ik hoor je binnenkort wel
Nu nog even op de verzendtoets drukken en dan zit het weer goed..


We waren al de douane gepasseerd,ze maakten geen probleem ervan,dat we bij jongens in de auto zaten. Hamdoellilah..
La plage..in zicht.. Fatima begon al over het zonnetje en dat ze zou gaan zonnen.. 
Dat wijf was helemaal hysterisch bezig en dan nog wel voor niets

Eerst zochten we parkeerplaatsen,iedereen haalde zijn lading uit de auto en begon met een plaatsje te zoeken. Gaan we hun nu niet verlaten? Want we zijn over de grens eh Fatima..

Neen,Habiba laten we even een duikje nemen met hun,ewa dat kunnen we op zijn minst doen voor hun om hen te bedanken. Weet je wat,Fatima loop al maar door,ik ga even Brahim bellen,..
Is goed,doe dat maar dan,lieverd..
Weet je zeker dat ik alvast moet gaan? 
Jaja,ga maar,ik kom zo dadelijk,het is zo geklaard

Ik tikte het nummer in van Brahim.
Alloe,jah met Habiba hier,ewa waar zit je?
Hoi lieverd,ik zit hier nog in de file,weet je wat,ga maar al wat op strand zonnen,dan kom ik wel,ik bel je dan zo snel mogelijk..
Maar hoe lang gaat het nog duren?
Een drie kwartiers,want ik zit nog bij de Marokkanen..
Drie kwartiers :s, is goed.. Ik ben hier dan alvast op strandje,Fati is al een duikje gaan nemen.. 
Doei doei
Daagggggg lieverddddddddddddddd

Hmm,het wordt toch even zonnen dan.. 
Mijn gsm ging af,oh misschien is dat Brahim,hij komt zo aan misschien
Allo? 
Hallo? 
Ja met wie spreek ik? vroeg ik.
Ja met Fikri,ik heb dit nummer van Fatima,ik moest haar hierop bereiken. 
Oh zo.Weet je wat,bel binnen een 2 minuten terug,dan ben ik bij haar. Ik loop nu naar haar toe..
Neen,dat hoeft niet,wil je wat voor me doen?
Ja zeg maar,wat is er?
Zeg tegen Fatima,dat ik niet kan komen,er is wat tussengekomen,mijn familie is hier bij mijn thuis en ik kan ze niet wegsturen, ik moet hier blijven,ik hoop dat ze het begrijpt en zeg tegen haar dat ik haar deze avond terugbel op je nummer,als dat mag van jou..

Oh,ok,dat is goed,ik zal het haar wel zeggen en je mag zeker wel op dit nummer bellen. 
Dank je wel h..
Is niets doei doei,fijne avond met je familie..
Dank je wel,jij ook daaro met haar. 

Ik zag Fatima al in de verte met de jongens in de zee. Ze zaten te spelen.. 
Het nichtje van hun of wie het ook was, stond er ook uitbundig mee te lachen. Ze pakte een bal en wierp hem tegen Alis hoofd. Wajaw,hla ketch dat daar was..
Najim en nog twee jongens aan wie ik nog niet werd voorgesteld zaten bij mekaar..
Ze waren druk in gesprek,druk in gesprek over hun body.. Wie er het lekkerst uitzag en het meest geld besteedde aan de fitness 
Hla mongolen,echte players zeker.. Maar jah,dat denk ik van elke jongen dus,.. 

Ik zette mijn handdoek langs een van de onbekende jongens,..
Mag ik hier zitten? vroeg ik hem.
Ja tuurlijk wel en wie ben jij,als ik vragen mag? vroeg hij.
Dat is het nichtje van Fatima zei Najim.. 
Ik lachte naar hem en gaf een hand aan Anas..Msherfien Habiba..
Dan gaf ik een hand aan Amin,Msherfien Habiba..
Hij trok me naar zich toe en ik viel op zijn blote lijf.. 
Ik brandde van binnen, mijn wangen werden rood, ik voelde een schaamte gewoon..
Anas en Najim zaten heel hard te lachen,Meskiena,wat zit je met haar te dollen.. 
Ewa,jah,ze zegt tegen me Msherfien,maar heel koel,ewa ik kan er niets aandoen,ik wil een fatsoenlijk hand als iemand me groet..
Ik trok mn rok recht en mijn bloesje,ik probeerde overeind te komen,maar Amin trok me terug,ik belande terug op mijn knien voor hem. Hij lag daar helemaal chil op zijn handdoek te rusten en ik zat daar als een schoothondje aan zijn voeten.. 
Ja? Waarom trek je me terug? vroeg ik hem.
Rustig hoor,hij nam mijn kin vast en zei Zo Habiba,je valt best mee,Msherfien ik ben Amin.
Ja dat weet ik nu wel ook..Jij bent zeker de leukste thuis..
Neen,schatje van me,zeker niet,.. Ik ben de gekste thuis  :tong uitsteken:  ! 
Ik stond op en ging terug op mijn handdoek zitten,ik dacht er nog over op mij uit te kleden,maar neen no way.. nu helemaal niet,ik wil niet nagekeken worden door deze jongens. Ze maken me helemaal belachelijk.. 

Habiba riep Najim. Je bent niet echt spraakzaam daarlangs Anas.. 
Je mag best langs mij komen liggen hoor. 
Neen,ik zit hier goed hoor.. Het spraakzaam zijn komt nog wel.
Neen,Najim,deze lieve jongedame is van mij,ze blijft langs mij liggen toch? 
Ja zeker  :knipoog:  !
Oehhhhhhhh de dame heeft gesproken juichde Amin.
Feshkel heb je haar gehoord,wella? vroeg Najim.

Ik knipoogte naar Anas en hij werpte mij een lieve glimlach toe.. 
Anas begon zowat met mij te kletsen,hij vroeg vanwaar ik was en wat ik kwam doen ,dat ik hun tegen het lijf ben gelopen enzo.. 
Ons gesprek werd onmiddellijk verbroken door Fatima. 
Ewa mannen,het werd hier wat heet,daarnet zag ik .. Wat was er gaande,Habiba? Leg me dat eens uit? Eh Bengeltje,jaja zehma brave dame?
Tfoe,dacht ik mezelf,wat heb ik nou weer gedaan,ik dacht in mezelf,Fatima hou je bek voordat ik jebek dichtsnoer.. 

Amin antwoordde onmiddellijk erop,ewa ik maakte gewoon even kennis met Habiba. 
Mag toch of niet? vroeg hij aan Fati. 
Ja zeker mag dat,maar hou het netjes,ik wil niet meer komen ingrijpen.
Zehma ingrijpen,zei Anas. Kom daar heb je de zee,ga maar lekker spelen met de kleuters.
Oh ok,als jij het zegt,spetter.
Amin,Anas en Najim hadden zich ingesmeerd.. Ze zagen er vettig en lekker uit..

Ik wist dat Fatima iets van plan was,ze nam wat zand in haar handen. Ze strooide het mooi over de jongens,ziezo nu zijn jullie dubbel lekker ingesmeerd

Hier ga je voor boeten eh trutje,Amin liep achter haar aan.. Anas probeerde het van zich af te krijgen en Najim,die vond het heerlijk,hij had er niet echt een reactie op,hij vond het zeker maar kindergedoeoftewel was hij lui om te gaan lopen. Ach het zal niet aan het kindergedoe liggen,ik denk toch wel dat Najim zelf een groot kind is ook al blijft hij een hele serieuze volwassenen jongen

----------


## sanae_fatiha

bedankt voor je vervolg
die was  :duim: 
ga gauw weer verder als je kan
 :knipoog:  da daa

----------


## zina_faatje

mooi vervolg!!!

----------


## missnadoria

hoi hoi wanneer ga je nou verder het is een toppppppppppp verhaal ik hoop echt dat je een vervolg schrijf het is een toppp en leuk verhaal schrijf alsjebliefffff snelll verder ok ok doei doei ik moet gaaan ik spreek je nog beslameeeeeee 




xxxxxxxxxxxxxjessssss missnadoriaaaaaaaa

----------


## Beloved Person

Salaam alikoum lezers...

Hoe is het ermee? Met ons gaat het goed,hamdoellilah.
We hadden oftewel geen tijd oftewel geen inspiratie om te schrijven..
Maar er is wat werk van gemaakt..
Inshallah gaan we zo snel mogelijk weer verder...

Dikke kus  :zwaai:

----------


## Beloved Person

Fatima zaten te spelen met Amin. Die het samen leuk hadden
Haar lover Fikri belde af omdat hij niet kon,zijn familie was op bezoek dus..hij kon daarom niet naar haar toe. Brahim was nog steeds onderweg..

Ik ging een duikje nemen met de helft van de groep en toen maakte ik kennis met het nichtje van een van de jongens. 
Haar naam was Radija. Het leek me een gezellige,grappige meid. Ze kon de hele tijd de jongens aan het lachen brengen. Daarnaast leek het ook alsof ze een oogje op een van de jongens had. Op Najim daar kwam ze soms weleens kortbij en pakte hem eens vast. Het was tenslotte haar neef maar net iets te close. Ik belandde in een watergevecht met Anas,Amin en Fatima. Later kwam Abdelkarim met een bal aan 
We waren al vlug uitgespeeld,.. Fatima ging uit zee om een sigaretje te roken en ik wou ook mee Ik wou niet tussen de jongens blijven,dus ik zwom achter haar aan..

Habiba,blijf joh.. Waar ga je naartoe? riep Amin. 
Euhm,ik moet even naar toilet toe.. 
Riskeer je om alleen te gaan of zal ik met je meelopen vroeg hij. 
Ja,ik kan het wel alleen hoor,je hoeft mijn handje niet vast te houden. 
Toch ga ik met je mee.. Ik moet ook die richting op.. Een vriend van me komt zo dadelijk ook naar het strand. 

We wandelden samen richting toilet.. 
Jullie zijn wel met zijn velen en nu komt er nog iemand bij? vroeg ik hem. Ja,neen we hebben niet samen afgesproken.. Het is een vriend die met een meisje heeft afgesproken en hij zei dat hij niet kon komen maar zich toch zou bevinden op het strand met dat meisje. 
Oh zo zei ik hem. 
Ik dacht even na.. Hmmm Brahim..komt me voor in dit verhaaltje.. Ik ben dat meisje.. 
Ik ga hem even vragen hoe die vriend noemt. 

Amin hoe noemt die vriend van je? 
Waarom wil je dat weten? Je kent hem toch niet.. Aangezien je ons al niet kent.. 
Neen maar zeg joh. Misschien ken ik hem toch wel. 
Is zijn naam niet toevallig niet Brahim? vroeg ik hem. 
Ja hl toevallig wel jah. Dus jij bent die meid waarmee hij heeft afgesproken. 
Toevallig wel jah.. Ik bloosde helemaal.. Een afspraak met Brahim,terwijl ik hier zit te spelen met andere jongens op het strand in de tijd dat ik op hem moet wachten en toevallig zijn dat zijn vrienden. 

Ben je zijn vriendin? vroeg Amin mij. 
Neen,niet zijn vriendin,maar een vriendin. 
Jaja,ik begrijp het al hoor,je bent me geen uitleg schuldig. 
Hahahahha.. je weet toch.

Het plaatje Toilet verscheen eindelijk. Ik ga dan even h,wacht je op mij? vroeg ik hem. Ja hoor,ik ben hier bij de ijsman verderop. 

Na een twee minuten had ik al gedaan. Net een zware bevalling achter de rug leek het wel. Shie smerige toilet,tfoe.. Het kon zeker niet beter. 

Ik zag dat Amin een gesprek zat te voeren met de Pippajongen. 
Ik onderbrak hem even. He Amin! Ik ga h,.. 
Neen,wacht ik kom zo. Hij nam vlug vlug afscheid van de jongen en gaf hem wat dirhams. 
Hij had twee ijsjes die zowat waren gesmolten. 
Ziezo,dat is voor jou Habiba. 
Neen,dank je wel,ik heb het hier net erg op ijs. 
Neem aan en weiger het niet,hsoema als je het doet. Ik bied je wat aan.. 
Ok,je hebt helemaal gelijk. We liepen terug naar onze bestemming,.. 
Wij willen ook ijs,ga ook wat voor ons halen riep Radija. 
Naijm en Abdelkarim vroegen wie er allemaal ijs moest en gingen vervolgens ijs halen. 
He Habiba zei Abdelkarim. 
Ja? 
Gooi dat goedkoop ijsje weg van Amin. 
Ik haal je wat beters van kwaliteit Ik schoot in de lach.. Neen hoor,dank je wel,hiermee kan ik het ook doen.
Oke zoals je wilt dan dame. 
Anas zette de radio op. Hij had wat gemixte muziek bij. Hij deed shie rare dans. Fatima pakte twee parasollen deed ze evenwijdig langs mekaar en begon te roepen naar iedereen of ze wat koord hadden. 
Ze wou weer haar talenten gaan laten zien.
Met haar brullende stem riep ze naar de jongens..Bezorg me een touw a apen,waarom kijken jullie me zo maf aan! 

Ik zat naar wat kleine kinderen te kijken die vochten om een opblaasbare pop en die ouders kwamen ertussen.. Niemand kreeg de pop maar ze kregen wel allebei een pak slaag.. Typisch..

Radija en Anas begonnen al te dansen.. Radija kon erg goed dansen.. Ze had een mooi lichaam en ze kon erg goed buikdansen.. 
Anas deed met haar mee,ze zaten meer te concurreren.. Maar toen kwam Ali ertussen. Hij was even weggeweest. Hij was sigaretten gaan halen en een jetski gaan huren. Hij kwam met zijn gekke gedans en iedereen schoot al in de lach.. Ik stikte bijna van het lachen.. 
Hij vroeg aan een van de jongens,wie ermee ging om de jetski naar hier te rijden. Niemand die mee wou.. Ik keek nog even naar Fatima of ze niet zou meegaan. Maar madame keek me raar aan en begon verder te roepen om een touw. Ik zei tegen hem dat ik wel zou meegaan. 
Dat is aardig van je Habiba,maar liever een jongen.. Want het krioelt er van de jongens en ik denk niet dat je het aangenaam zou vinden als je je ertussen zou bevinden. 

Holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Amigo! Iedereen begon te tieren en Hey,He,Hoi te roepen. Inderdaad dat was voor Brahim. Ik lachte even naar hem en hij knikte terug naar mij. Hij gaf al de jongens vier kussen en de meiden gaf hij een hand.

----------


## Beloved Person

Ik ga alvast h zei Ali.

Brahim vroeg of we even alleen konden zijn. Ik trok vlug mijn rokje aan en bloesje aan,mijn bikini was ondertussen al wat gedroogd. 
Hij begon me alle vragen te stellen,vanwaar ik ze ken. Of ik allang contact met ze had enzo. Ik werd helemaal gek van die vragen.

Rustig rustig,die jongens heb ik bij de douane leren kennen en ik dacht dat het goede vrienden van je waren,zo leek het toch,waarom maak je je dan druk. Ja hallo,mijn vrienden yek,je weet niet wat er in een jongen allemaal omgaat als hij een meisje ziet. Je bent met zoveel jongens,ik zie dat je al bent gaan zwemmen. 

Ik weet niet wat er mis is met jou Brahim,maar ik dacht niet dat je zo was,maar ik heb me dik vergist.
Ik ga naar huis,ik heb echt geen zin om bij jou te blijven,de hele dag. 
Ik liep gewoon weg en verdween uit het zicht van hem.
Ik ging mijn tas halen en Brahim had ik geen aandacht meer geschonken. Ik ging ruw tekeer om mijn spullen op te ruimen. How meid wat is er vroeg Amin. Er is niets,laat me even. Ik heb echt leuk gehad met jullie,maar ik ga nu weg. Zeg maar tegen Fatima dat ik weg ben en dat ze me thuis ziet.

Brahim was niet meer te zien rond mij. Fatima was met Radija een of andere kant op. De jongens die een balletje zaten te trappen bekeken me even heel gek omdat ik effe gek bezig was. Ik zei nog even doei tegen hen en weg was ik. Amin hoorde ik roepen..

Habiba kom terug,doe niet zo. Het is best wel niks ergs.. 
Verpest het nou niet,we hadden het net zo leuk met zijn allen. De sfeer was niet meer te snijden.. Ik was terug al op pad te voet naar de douane.
Ik was zo kwaad,niemand heeft me echt proberen tegen te houden. Alleen Amin met zijn loze woordjes en die klootzak van een Brahim die is er zomaar vandoor gegaan. En Fatima,jah die slet daar moest ik niets over zeggen,bij haar ging het meer op de plezier dan om haar nichtje. Die heb ik dan maar laten stikken met haar nieuw vriendinnetje.

Op de hoek van een straat zag ik een jongen staan die daar wat water verkocht. Ik snakte er echt naar en liep ernaar toe. Een fles water graag.. 
Aub dame.. dat is 2 . Ik heb geen euro's mag ik het in dirhams betalen? Ja geen probleem dame. Het komt allemaal op hetzelfde neer. 

Ik zocht in mijn tas,ik had alles omgekiept maar niets mijn portemonnee zat er niet meer in. Die had ik bij Fatima vergeten,ze had hem eruit gehaald om sigaretten te kopen. 
Vind je het wel?vroeg de jongen.
Neen sorry laat die fles maar zitten,ik kan hem niet betalen. Mijn geld is zoek.
Dat klint niet al te best. Maar laten we het op een akkoordje slaan,oke?
Wat voor akkoordje dan vroeg ik hem. 
Heb je kauwgom voor mij?
Ik kon niet meer van het lachen.. Voor even kon ik ermee lachen. Ik zei jah hoor. Hier pak maar het hele pakje. Dank je wel,hier heb je je fles. En zorg goed voor jezelf oke? 
Dat zal ik doen,shoekran! Beslama...

Alleen op het pad,de zon die in mijn ogen scheen en de hitte waar ik niet goed tegen kon. Ik had mijn zonnebril niet mee.. Mijn zicht vervaagde een beetje.. Ik keek te diep in het zonnetje.. Ik kreeg helaas tranen van.. Het verkeer was druk.Auto's die zaten te tuutten en waar er niet eens om werd gekeken. 

Wandelend in mijn eentje genoot ik ervan. Een auto die langs me passeerde en traag reed op mijn tempo. Mijn naam die werd geroepen. 
Stap in yoh. Doe niet flauw. Het was Amin. Hij was me gevolgd.. Iets wat ik helemaal niet verwachtte van hem maar wel van Brahim. Neen,ik ga niet met jou mee. 
Ik ga te voet,ik wil naar huis,ik gedroeg me echt als een klein kind,ik dacht even dat ik tegen mijn broer bezig was. Eh domkop doe normaal zei ik tegen mezelf. 

Ik wil met je praten,stap dan in zei hij.
Als je zo dolgraag met me wilt praten dan stap je maar uit. 
Oef oef jij bent een moeilijke...

----------


## missnadoria

alsjeblief ga snel verder het is een toppppppppppppp verhaal het kan niet beter. ik hoop zo dat je verder gaat ik kijk elke keer maar weeer of je een vervolge heb geschreven maar nixxxx ik hoop dat je hele snel een vervolge schrijf oke oke lieverd doei doei beslameee als je toch online ben schrijf dan gewoon lekker door oke lieverd doei doei




xxxxxxxxxxxjesssssssssssss missnadoria

----------


## Souhaila_21

Wanneer krijgen we weer een mooi vervolgje!!!!
Ik wacht nog altijd, wel lekker spannend he...


Groeten Souhailaatje

----------


## pancrase

he beloved person,

leuk verhaal, af en toe niet goed te begrijpen maar is wel een leuk verhaal ik hoop dat er nog een vervolg komt 



de groeten 


pancrase








 :petaf:   :terrorist:   :regie:  MAAR IK HOOP OP EEN VERVOLG  :maffia:

----------


## Gangsta_O.C

Hy schatjes jullie moeten echt snel weer verder gaan ik heb lang niet je verhalen gelezen maar ik heb het gemist en verlang er weer naar ga snel verder....



Liefs,
Ouafae

----------


## tulp

salaam allemaal  :duim: 
Dit is echt een topverhaal hoor 
ik wacht op het vervolg!hoor.
no  :wohaa:  u doei  :duim:

----------


## Naima_xx

hey meiden!!
Echt een leuk verhaal! Ga alsjeblieft snel verder!! 

Bigg boussa.

----------


## Alicia007

*Echt een pracht van een verhaal 
ga maar snel verder, want ik kan echt niet wachten    


Groetjes  *

----------


## mocrohabibi

super verhaal ik heb heel ke verhaal uit geprint en gelzezen waneer komt nog meeri kan niet wachten jjij bent echt goed met verhalen schrijven

----------


## sanae_fatiha

prachtigggggg!!!!!!
ga gauw weer verder met een vervolg  :Smilie:

----------


## Beloved Person

Ik hefde mijn snuitje op en liep mooi door. Ik zag dat Amin de auto wegdeed en op weg naar mij was. Ik had gewoon lekker mijn zinnetje gekregen. Hihih,ik krijg het altijd voor mekaar. 

Amin: H,wacht eens even. Je moet niet boos op me zijn. Ik heb je toch niets gedaan. Kijk niet zo naar me. Ik begin schrik te krijgen van je. 
Habiba: Ok,je hebt gelijk,maar ik snap niet dat hij zo kan doen. Hallo,ik ben wel oud genoeg en ik weet wat ik doe,hij moet me niet de les voorlezen. Hij behandelde me net als een hondje die hij op het matje had geroepen,dat kan die wel elders gaan doen,maar bij mij niet.

Amin: Weet ik wel. Maar hij zal wel zijn redenen hebben. 

Habiba keek Amin heel woedend aan. Haar neusgaten werden groter. Haar ogen puilde uit,ze kon hem wel opeten.

(Wat is zij toch knap,als ze kwaad is,dacht Amin)
Amin: Begrijp me niet verkeerd. Ik bedoel niet dat je het verdiende,maar waar het ook overging,hij zal wel zijn redenen hebben om zo te doen. Maar echt,dat verdien je niet.

Het was stil,Amin wandelde langs Habiba met zijn handen in de zakken van zijn short,denkend hoe hij haar aan het praten zou krijgen. Habiba kon niet meer van het lachen maar ze hield zich in,die shitania.

Mag ik wat water vroeg Amin. Hier je mag de hele fles hebben zei ze terug.

Aangekomen bij het frontiere,wist dat Habiba alleen erdoor moest,want Amin had zijn wagen laten staan en zijn paspoort heeft die bij zijn vrienden liggen.

Sjow,ik denk dat je beter kunt gaan zei ze. Waarom vroeg hij.
Omdat ik naar huis ga,ik ga terug naar Nador. Ja,maar neen meid,ik laat je hier niet alleen uit vertrekken zei hij.

Ik ga zeker en vast niet terug zei ze.
Dat vraag ik ook niet van je. Wil je misschien iets gaan eten ofzo vroeg hij. Iets eten,ik heb wel zin in wat,maar ik wil liever naar Nador om wat te eten. Hier vind ik niets lekkers.

Ze had al snel haar keuze gemaakt. Weg uit Mellilla en terug naar Nador en ze stemde eigenlijk een beetje toe dat Amin haar vergezelde.

Zal ik even de auto halen en wacht jij hier even op me zei hij.
Is goed,ik ben hier en als ik er niet meer ben,dan weet je wat er met dit liefje is gebeurd.

Ik schakel alle eenheden in.  :tong uitsteken:  zei Amin.

Yallah ga nu riep Habiba.

Ik dacht aan Brahim,stomkop,wat zal die nu bezig zijn. Hij zal zich wel vermaken maar is niet erg,ik ga me lekker ook vermaken en hij mag doodvallen. 

Psst,lekkere stap in.  :tong uitsteken:  
Hahha,gek doe normaal. Ik lijk wel een eersteklasse hoertje en daarbij ik sta nog op een hoek. 
Hsoema zei Amin. Amin wijkte af,ewa heb je je paspoort bij?vroeg die.

----------


## lady_marmelade

mooi verhaal

ga gauw verder!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dounia1986

pleaasse ga zo vlug mogelijk verder is zo een mooie verhaal joh
weja gewoon aff deze verhaal
wil je nog een vervolg plaaten als je kan he  :Smilie:

----------


## Sbe3

He meid,

Het is een leuk verhaal, dus weer snel naar het vervolg hiervan......

----------


## Beloved Person

Mijn hele trouwfeest was geregeld,ik had alles voor mekaar gekregen. De hele familie had zijn kleding gereed, iedereen had wat gekocht of in mekaar laten steken. Aangezien ik niet op Habiba moest rekenen,had ik haar maar een kleedje naar mijn smaak gekocht,maar tjah onze smaak komt gelukkig goed overeen met mekaar.
Mohamed zijn kostuum moest alleen nog afgehaald worden en dan kon het feest van gang gaan.
Nog maar een paar daagjes te gaan,vijf om precies te zijn.
Ik belde hem even op om hem te zeggen dat hij zijn kostuum niet moest vergeten.

Tuut tuut wallou hij neemt niet op.
Nog eens,toen nam hij wel op,maar hij praatte niet,hij liet gewoon ff horen dat hij het druk had. Ok,ik begreep het.
Wat een hitte,ik ga even uitwaaien op het dak.

Mama,ik ben op het dak h schreeuwde ik naar beneden. Dus ik hoor je niet als je me nodig hebt. 
Wacha zei ze terug.

Ah wat lekker,hier is tenminste wat wind. 
Oh beba,ben je hier ook? vroeg ik.
Ja,ik kom even kijken hoe we de dak kunnen afdekken,ik moet wat ijzeren palen plaatsen,want zo gaat het niet lukken.
Maar babba,laten we het toch in openlucht geven,is toch niet erg,niemand ziet ons,want tjah we hebben nu eenmaal het hoogste dak.

Lah,komt niet in huis,Naoual,beter het dak afdekken,want mensen praten,gaan ze zeggen,kijk kijk,ze zitten nog te feesten als gekke mensen. Schamen zich niet met openlucht,hun vrouwen kunnen zo gezien worden zei mijn vader.

Weet je babba,je hebt gelijk,doe maar,is beter zei ik.
Ik gaf hem wel gelijk,het voelde niet goed,maar ik liet mijn vader zijn gangetje doen,want hij was best lief voor me geweest vandaag. 

Ik bekeek het winkeltje,het was zo rustig,maar in de avond was het overal heisa; mensen kwamen terug van stad en gingen verder met genieten thuis. Gezellig met familie,buren,vrienden.. 
Ik zag voorbijrijdende autos,allemaal aant toeteren,oh een bruiloft,wat leuk seg.

Binnenkort ben ik ook aan de beurt. Ik vraag me af of er ook zo gekke mensen zijn,die taxi gewoon gaan huren om met de stoet te rijden,dat vond ik altijd zo maf van die mensen,gaan ze ff lekker taxi huren om met de stoet mee te rijden. Geinig seg.

Tielifoen Naoaul riep pa.
Ik ben onderweg,ik kom riep ik terug.
Allo? vroeg ik.
Allo allo a zin,ik ben het,Mo,alles goed?vroeg hij.
Hhh,jij gek! 
Gek op jou schattie zei hij terug.
Lekkere dagje gehad?vroeg ik hem.
Ja,je weet drukke dagen,overal heen rijden,ben net terug,heb mijn pak afgehaald zei hij.
Eindelijkkkkkkkkkkkkk! Heb je dat nu achter de rug! 
Ewa je weet toch,moet wel,maar h Naoual,saffie,ik moet eten,mijn moeder roept,je hoort haar alvast,ze is zo ongerust dat ik weinig eet,de laatste dagen.
Hahah,zeg maar dat alles in orde komt,dat je alles inhaalt als we getrouwd zijn en doe haar de groeten h.
Is goed,jij ook aan mn schoonma,hahhahaha,mn schoonma zei hij plagend.
Ga eten gek,zei ik tegen hem.
Goed goed,ik ga h. Beslama! 
Smakelijk,doeg zei ik terug.

Bij Habiba en Amin.

Ik heb mijn paspoort bij, alles in orde Amin, maak je geen zorgen hoor zei Habiba. 
Ze kwamen aan bij de douane, lieten alles vlug nachecken en in een mum van tijd kwamen ze uit de file, ze genoten van de muziek, stank, je weet toch, Marokko je vindt er altijd wat op.

Rij hier in eh Amin. Hier heb je parkeerplaats zei Habiba. 
Gaan we dan hier eten? vroeg Amin. Ja, wil je hier niet eten? vroeg Habiba. 
Jawel, daar niet van, maar hier komen veel vrienden van me en aangezien die vrienden ook vrienden van Brahim zijn, zou het geen goed idee zijn en 
Stop stop, genoeg, ik snap het al zei Habiba. We gaan wel ergens anders eten, geen probleem, niets staat me in de weg hihihi. 

Amin

Hmm, ze heeft niks over Brahim gezegd, blijkbaar wil ze niet over hem praten, dit is mijn kans saffie. Ik ga hem grijpen voordat het te laat is. Rustig aan; gewoon relaxed, komt alles goed jongen.

Habiba

Oef , ik ben echt zo boos op die klootzak van een Brahim, zomaar doen; hoe kon die? Ga ik echt niet vergeten. Mahlish Amin is bij mij, hij kan me wel troosten, ik hoop dat hij niet verder denkt, dat er wat achter zit ofzo. Ah neen joh, Amin is een aardige jongen, hij zal geen poging doen om me te versieren. Hij leeft met me mee. Net een broer voor me.

----------


## Beloved Person

Thanks voor de reacties.  :knipoog: 

Ik ga zo snel mogelijk verder.  :blij:  


Kus kus

----------


## lady_marmelade

hey

ga gauw door!!!!!!!!!!!!  :zwaai:

----------


## dounia1986

hey meid ware weer prachtige vervolgen 
wil je nog een vervolg plaatsen alsjeblieft
xxxxjes dounia

----------


## Elhbiba

salaam alikoum

hey jullie tweetjes ga eens verder met dit verhaal hij is toppie  :hihi:  en laat ons niet lang wachten ...

beslama en thallah

you know Elhbiba  :zwaai:   :blauwe kus:

----------


## Beloved Person

Habiba had het leuk met Amin in Casanova, ze praatten over het een en ander. Ze konden het hl goed met mekaar vinden. Amin kon zijn liefde gevonden hebben. Na een tijdje besloot hij dat hij er klaar voor was om zijn liefde te verklaren aan haar. Habiba maakte Amin al vlug duidelijk dat het goed tussen haar en Brahim ging en dat het maar een soort verliefdheid was voor Amin omdat ze goed met mekaar overeen kwamen. Ondertussen was Brahim helemaal in de wolken, hij wou al deze zomer met haar verloven of trouwen. Iedereen mocht het weten van hem, hij had zijn ware liefde gevonden! Naoual was nog steeds in de weer van haar huwelijk, er ging heel wat mis dat ze terug moest regelen. Habiba was vaak dromerig, ze had amper haar aandacht bij het huwelijk van haar broer. De hele familie was al aangekomen om Naoual te helpen met de voorbereiding van haar trouwfeest.
Ze zaten allemaal in de living op de sedaria, het was zo warm, iedereen veranderde steeds van zitpositie. 

Salaam alikoum zei een mannenstem. 
Habiba was de eerste die opkeek, want het was Brahim.
Alikoum salaam zeiden ze in een koor allemaal. 
Naoual, kan je even komen? vroeg hij.
Ja, ik kom zo, ff dit mandje vullen, dan ben ik bij je.
Is goed, ik sta in de gang zei hij.

Naoual liep naar Brahim terwijl Habiba enkele vriendinnen toefiezelde dat Brahim haar vriendje was. 
Ewa nichtje, hoe verloopt het? vroeg Brahim aan Naoual.
Het is zo druk neefie, ik kan het amper aan, ik heb zon zin om het af te lassen, ik word echt gek, maar het moet doorgaan, niemand houdt me tegen om met de liefde van mijn leven te trouwen. Het is echt zon leuk gevoel, zo moeilijk om het te verwoorden.
Is toch goed, ik ben echt fier op je nichie zei Brahim en knuffelde haar.
Nou en jij dan, hoe is het met Habiba? vroeg Naoual.
Nou ja, daar kwam ik eigenlijk over praten. Ik wil je wat laten zien. 
Wat dan, show me!? vroeg Naoual heel nieuwsgierig.
Naoual haar pa kwam de trap op. Ah, laten we maar even wachten.
Brahim groette effe Naoual haar pa.
Nou, kom even dan naar het dak, daar zijn we alleen dan; kun je me alles vertellen en hetgene laten zien wat je wilt laten zien.
Ja, goed idee zei Brahim.

Poeh wat is het hier warm man! 
Maar vertel hihih, wat wil je me zo nodig vertellen.
Nou ja, kijk maar zelf. 
WOWWWWWWWW, is hij voor haar?! 
Hij haalde gewoon een zilvere ring tevoorschijn met allerlei diamantjes op. Was zo mooi! Ik was al dadelijk verliefd, ik probeerde hem rond mijn vinger, maar hij was net iets te klein.
Hij is prachtig en en ?
Wat en? vroeg hij.
Ja wanneer ben je van plan om het te geven vroeg ze.
Dat weet ik ook niet, op je trouwdag ofzo, ofwel nu? 
Wat denk je Naoual?
Hahah, als ik jou was zou ik er niet mee wachten, zal ik haar voor je roepen?!
Ja doe dat maar.
Naoual huppelde de trap al af.
Trouwens het is geen zilver, wit goud zelfs riep Brahim naar beneden toe!
Hahha  :hihi:  , nog beter zei Naoual!

----------


## Elhbiba

HEYYYYYYYYYY ga verder met je verhaal en veel succes ermee.

Beslama en thallah  :blauwe kus: 
 :zwaai:

----------


## Elhbiba

up!!!

----------


## naj-87

Tof verhaal! en spannend


SCHRIJF ZO SNEL MOGELIJK DE VERVOLG!

----------


## souhi

echt prachtig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

groetjes van souhailla

----------


## Elhbiba

ga verder met je verhaal snik snik  :tranen:  ik kan niet meer wachten

toedeloe  :zwaai:

----------


## Dina 18

Hey meid , 

Echt een pracht van een verhaal, ik heb alles gelezen op 1 dag !!! 
Billah zo goed dat je aan een boek kunt beginnen!!!!


Dikke vette kus, 


DINA

----------


## Elhbiba

hey schattie 

ga eens verder  :huil:  waarom laat je ons wachten wacha fiek  :hihi: 

 :zwaai: 

Elhbiba

----------


## Dina 18

Nou ja meid je laat ons echt wel HEELLLLL lang wachten ja....


Doe snel verder he

Dikke zoen 


DINA

----------


## Elhbiba

Hey bibi ga eens verder  :hihi:  

zieddddddddddddddd!!!!!!!!!!  :traan1:   :tong uitsteken:  

 :zwaai:  

Elhbiba

----------


## Izz-an-nissa

Hey meid egt een super verhaal en wanneer ga je weer verder

----------


## Elhbiba

salaam alikoum

Bibi ga eens verder met je verhaal wij wachte nog steeds  :Mad: 


 :zwaai:

----------


## [email protected]

ja bubu ga eens verder, ik heb je verhaal al een heel tijdje niet meer gevolgd. maar nu ik terug ging kijken heb ik niets gemist. (op n stukje na jah) EWA ik zou zeggen schrijf verder luie .....  :Smilie:  KOESH KOESH much love

----------


## souhi

schrijf toch verder

----------


## Elhbiba

Bibi ga verder  :melig:  en snel he  :hihi: 

 :zwaai:

----------


## marocgirl123

:rood:  :Smilie: echt een top verhaal jij moet een boek schrijven over dit verhaal ga gauw verder waar blijft het vervolg




groetjes marocgirl123 ik noem echt ikram





beslama

----------


## marocgirl123

:boos: hey abasoen86 schrijf eens zelf een verhaal om te zien of gij talent hebt en iedereen hier haat en je beledigt beloved person jij ben echt een retenkussre jij hebt het altijd over sex dus je bent een sexmaniak trut,kutter

voot jou is het een duim naar beneden

----------


## miss-alhoeceima

jha ga verder da is een leuke verhaal hahahah xx

----------


## halfbloedjongen25

> Edihfith sidaba wehe,naar negers luisteren en meezingen,dat is het beste wat je kunt. Wat gaan de buren wel niet denken? In plaats van naar die negers te luisteren kan je best gaan bidden... Weer zo een flater die mij moest overkomen. Hij begon dan tegen mijn moeder te schreeuwen,mijn moeder reageerde terug en zei,ze moet zich toch wel thuis uitleven,heb je liever dat ze s weekends uitgaat en met die negers gaat dansen? Mijn vader verliet het huis zonder wat te zeggen,om er zeker van te zijn dat hij niet terugkwam,deed ik maar de deur op slot. Ging dan maar lekker uitleven zoals mijn moeder dat zei. Was wel lief dat ze voor mij opkwam maar dat deed mijn moeder altijd,...
> 
> De volgende morgen,moest ik dan maar gaan werken,...
> Ik had mijn wekker niet opgezet en had me verslapen,ik moest om 8u beginnen en mijn vader kwam om 7.30 op de deur kloppen,Naoual al wakker of niet? Je bent nog aant genieten van je slaap,he,jongeren van tegenwoordig als je niet met ze opstaat staan ze niet op,...
> Zo begon de dag weer met zijn gevloek,...
> Laat hem maar doen,straks ben ik op mijn werk,lekker acht uurtjes van thuis,...
> Vlug wassen,omkleden,een chocalade koekje en melk en ik was weer uit de deur. Ik liep heel vlug naar de bushalte zodat ik mijn bus van kwart voor acht ging halen. Maar het was al ondertussen acht uur toen ik nog stond te wachten op de bus,welk busje zag ik om de hoek??? Je mag twee keer raden? Mijn vader kwam aan en zei instappen,ik wist dat je hem ging missen. Ik wou nog zeggen dat hij niet was komen opdagen maar besloot maar mijn mond te houden anders ging hij weer beginnen,je bent laat opgestaan als ik niet was opgestaan was je vast nu nog aant slapen. Dat kon ik wel even missen als kiespijn. We reden dan maar naar mijn werk. Hij zette me af,ik zei beslama. Maar mijn vader antwoordde nooit terug,als ik beslama zei.
> Wat moest ik nou weer op werk zeggen,het ergste vanal het was namelijk mijn eerste dag.


weer zo een zielige wijf met der verhaal als se echt eer hadt dan zou se dit niet eens over der ouders schrijven en beledigen zulke wijfen moetje geen goede voorbeeld geven maar hun als honden los laten uitgaan snuifen drinken helmaal laten verjunken dan worden se veroootdan wil niemand hun meer dan gaan se hun leven haten en belanden se in blijf bvn mn lijfhuis hahahah

----------


## marces

> weer zo een zielige wijf met der verhaal als se echt eer hadt dan zou se dit niet eens over der ouders schrijven en beledigen zulke wijfen moetje geen goede voorbeeld geven maar hun als honden los laten uitgaan snuifen drinken helmaal laten verjunken dan worden se veroootdan wil niemand hun meer dan gaan se hun leven haten en belanden se in blijf bvn mn lijfhuis hahahah


als ik een rode pen had gehad was deze halverwege al op geweest

----------


## kebdania girll

hey dames , kan iemand mij a.u.b helpen hoe ik het vervolg van dit verhaal kan lezen ? grt

----------


## 702-386-5397

Loopt dit verhaaltje al vanaf 13-09-03??  :giechel:

----------


## Sminatje

up voor jouw verveel graag!!

----------


## Jihad18L

Er komt geen vervolg zo te zien pff, maak het dan ook af joh 

Toedoels

----------


## mechelaar

da meenje niet nou lees ik eens verhaal en heeft en geen einden wollah ik rot man heb en heel dag door gelezen voor niks pfff  :verveeld:

----------


## lopititia

> da meenje niet nou lees ik eens verhaal en heeft en geen einden wollah ik rot man heb en heel dag door gelezen voor niks pfff


Komt goed maak je geen zorgen  :Smilie: 

Ben je een man?

----------


## mechelaar

> Komt goed maak je geen zorgen 
> 
> Ben je een man?



ja ik ben en man

----------


## ghizlane ines

ga verder aub  :aanwal:

----------


## ghiz

echt een leukeee verhaallll xxxx ghiz**

----------


## ghizlane ines

jaaaaah ghiz hihihih leuk naam  :plet:

----------


## imanex

hallo, zou je door gaan met je verhalen want het is gwn te prachtig voor woorden ik zeg door gaan upup voor jou meid ! grt. imane

----------


## panter0ss

zit hier een normale meid tussen uit belgie  :maf2:  ben je een leuke moslima met iman, laat iets van je weten  :grote grijns:

----------


## lopititia

> zit hier een normale meid tussen uit belgie  ben je een leuke moslima met iman, laat iets van je weten


Onmogelijk, ik raad je aan.. Het is maar een advies he. Via een forum kan je nooit , maar dan ook echt nooit de ware vinden. 1 van de 100 % zijn samen geeindigd. Tenzij dit maar een Flashactie is.

----------


## panter0ss

niemand heeft er op gereageerd dus een echte moslima is hier niet te vinden nee  :lekpuh:

----------


## lopititia

> niemand heeft er op gereageerd dus een echte moslima is hier niet te vinden nee


Omdat de echte moslima's niet gaan reageren op een jongen...

----------


## panter0ss

vraag me af of die nog wel bestaan  :lekpuh:

----------


## lopititia

Inshallah zal je diegene vinden....Soort krijgt soort  :knipoog:

----------


## panter0ss

soort krijgt soort?? dat denk jij mevrouw, tegenwoordig loopt alles anders  :grote grijns:

----------


## lopititia

> soort krijgt soort?? dat denk jij mevrouw, tegenwoordig loopt alles anders


Het zal wel meneertje als jij het zegt moet het wel zo zijn

----------


## Pega

Plsss schrijf een gevolg het is net zo spannend  :duim: 
doe snel ben ongeduldig  :grote grijns:

----------


## MissMaroko

schrijf verder!!!!!!!!

----------


## Pega

Hallo iedereen ik ben gewoon een, ongeduldige fan.
ik ga nu zelf een kort stukje vervolg schrijfen, dus voor de duidelijkheid,
die is NIET ook echt NIET mijn verhaal.

Naoual ging de trap op de wel eeuwig leek te duren, mijn schoonzus die tegelijk mijn beste vriendin is gaat met me favoriete neef trouwen, ik vraag me af of brahim nog steeds zo gelukkig is met deze keuze als ze haar ochtend humeur zit, hihihihi :hihi:  :hihi:  :hihi: .

Waneer ze na al die dag dromen en einde bereikte kreeg ze een soort van mini-hart attack ze maakte dan ook een klein gilletje en alle aandacht ging naar haar. ook een een onbekend jongen die gezellig aan het praten was met Habiba.

uit Habiba's oogpunt gezien:

Zodra Brahim Binnen kwam, begon ze gelijk te zeggen dat Brahim haar vriendje was en aangezien dat Naoual naar haar keek wist ze dat wist dat ze aan het bluffen was. Ze hoopte vurig van binnen dat de meisjes het niet door hadden. Blijkbaar niet wat toen ze zij dat hij haar vriendje was begonnen ze gelijk van, en is hij aardige jongen, heeft hij een strak lijf, is hij goed in zoenen, ...., maar ze knikte alleen maar wat in gedachte was alleen maar Brahim en haar zelf later 10 jaar later. hij zou zeker aan het geld komen dat nodig is en ik weet vrij zeker dat onze grootste ruzie een discussie van 5min. wordt, hij zal goed voor de kinderen zorgen hij heeft zacht karakter. al mijn mooie gedachten werden verstoord door een klop.

Ik ging open doen en wie zag ik, Amine. Aangezien we elkaar mogen vond ik een knuffel toch wel gepast. en toen hoorde ik een korte gil draaide me om en zag Naoual.

Ze lachte verlegen omdat iedereen naar haar keek en ze vroeg me gelijk om naar het dak te gaan, dus we gaan naar het dak en wie zie ik daar Brahim.

Naoual was echt zo gespannen dat ze alle trappen op spurtte en steeds Habiba stond te smeken om sneller te komen. Toen zag ik Brahim in zicht en ging me hart sneller kloppen. ze was helemaal aan het flippen bijna en bleef Habiba die de trap nog op moest komen sneller lopen op de trap. toen ze haar zag was ze helemaal aan het zweten bij de spurt van de eerste smeekbeede en nu ze Brahim met een zijn handen op zijn rug en met een big smile gaf dat haar energie en sprinte naoual zelfs voorbij  :wow:  en Brahim ging gelijk op zijn ene knie op de grond en vroeg, Habiba wil je je leven met me delen kinderen krijgen en voor eeuwig gelukkig zijn met mij. 
habiba antwoordde...

zo dit was dan mijn eigen verhaal nogmaals dit is niet mijn verhaal deze heb ik verzonnen.

----------


## Pega

krititiek en complimenten zijn welkom(liefst kritiek daar leer ik uit)

----------


## bobonaam

kijk nu live mee naar de inzameling die plaats vindt in hoensbroek (limburg) sadaqa tv.

----------


## Bil

Hey, dag beloved person.
ik ben echt gek op je verhaal ik hoop dat je zo snel
mogelijk verder gaat. Zit echt vol spanning en het wordt zoww spannend.

​ dank je​ bill van belgie.
mbrouk ramadan iedereen... 

Juu de manne.

----------


## zainabu

wat een mooi verhaal ga door  :Iluvu:  :wow:  :wow:

----------


## zainabu

oooh schtaje wat erg  :boeps:

----------


## zainabu

Wow dit is echt een top verhaal 

maar schatje ga je nog verder want ik kan niet wachten.
what is is the end  :knipoog:

----------


## AmalBerkaniaaaa!

Elke avond de Ipod pakken om dit verhaal uit te lezen! Wjw tbarkallah je kan echt goed schrijven! 
Nog nooit zo graag gelezen!  :Iluvu:  
Amal xoxo

----------


## Sweethart Hasna

Superleuk verhaal! Elke dag ben ik blij als ik een stukje verder kan lezen maar jammer dat We het einde nog niet kennen! Komt Er trouwens nog een vervolg ? Of blijft het hier bij !! Je hebt trouwens een nieuwe fan erbij!!!

----------


## @amina_

Top hoor. Tabarakallah!! :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 











> Mijn verhaal gaat over een Marokkaanse meid,die dacht dat ze gelukkig zou eindigen met de jongen....
> 
> Naoual had een afspraak om te gaan solliciteren,haar moeder maakte haar om 8u wakker. Ze voelde zich niet goed en zei tegen haar moeder dat ze niet meer ging! Haar moeder vond dat geen probleem!! Bonk,bonk,het geklop op haar deur. Haar vader besloot haar dan maar wakker te maken,haar vader was erg streng en strikt. Ook al was ze ziek toch moest ze gaan solliciteren,ze had gedaan met school en het werd eens tijd om werk te gaan zoeken. Ze was al 19 en haar vader vond dat het tijd werd om het geld binnen te halen en een paar rekeningen mee te betalen. Naoual wist dat deze dag ooit moest komen,want al haar broers en zussen moesten dit ook allemaal doen nadat ze afgestudeerd waren. Ze mocht kiezen ofwel het geld binnen brengen ofwel met een of ander illegaal trouwen van de familie. Om toch maar haar ouders gelukkig te stellen en haar eigen. Ging ze toch maar solliciteren met hevige hoofdpijn en buikpijn!!! Haar moeder zei: idje ke ,thigja(mijn dochter sta vlug op),ga nou ff vlug solliciteren dan kom je terug en mag je slapen. Haar vader had dat natuurlijk gehoord en zei: geen sprake van,zodra ze thuis is gaat ze poetsen en brood maken. Damn, dacht ze! Dit haat ik echt,kan hij gewoon niet brood kopen waarom moet het perse ... Oke vlug wassen,kleren aan,ze had geen zin in ontbijt en wou dan vertrekken om te gaan solliciteren. Haar vader zei: ik breng je wel,laat me even vlug bidden en dan breng ik je wel. Bij haar eigen dacht ze h ,nee moet ik nou voor secretaresse gaan solliciteren met een busje uit de jaren 87 met van die lekkere gordijntjes. Ze ging toch maar niet op haar vader in,anders dacht hij dat ze iets van plan was. Nadat hij gedaan had met bidden,vertrokken ze uiteindelijk! Nu nog met 60km per uur in de stad geraken,nou dat ging wel even lang duren!!Aangekomen,stapte ze vlug uit,haar vader die zijn raam omlaag deed,vroeg of hij mee moest komen. Geen sprake van dacht ze,ze zei heel lief tegen haar vader: oh nee,hoeft niet je mag toch niet binnen. Ze wou echt niet dat haar vader meeging want als ze deze job niet kreeg,ging hij dan maar beginnen met zijn afgebroken nederlands. Ze werd ontvangen door de directie van de gemeente. Mr. Eyckenaers stelde hij zich voor,aangenaam mijn naam is Elhammouti Naoual. Hij vroeg haar welke eigenschappen ze bezat en waarom ze deze job graag wou. Daar kwam ze met haar leugentjes,ze moest echt deze job hebben anders zou haar vader chagrijnig worden en zeuren over hoeveel moeite hij gedaan heeft om haar moeder in Europa te krijgen en dan laat ze nog van die kinderen die van de pensioen van hem leefde en maar niks thuis deden. Hier begon ze met het leugentje om bestwil,ze noemde al haar eigenschap op,ze loog dat ze deze job wou om te laten zien aan de jongeren dat ook allochtonen van deze maatschappij op het gemeente of dergelijk konden werken. De directeur vond dit een geweldig antwoord! Secretaresse Naoual, je mag morgen om 8u van start gaan!!Wat een opluchting voor haar. Nu moest ze nog naar huis,ze had echt buikpijn en moest dringend op wc. Ze bedankte hem en ging dan maar er vlug vandoor. Haar vader zat al te wachten,en vroeg haar: Ewa minem inen?(wat zeiden ze). Ja , ik moet morgen beginnen om 8u. Zie je wel,zei hij. Het kost alleen een beetje moeite en je hebt werk. De jongeren van tegenwoordig houden van slapen,willen niks doen en blijven maar een last voor hun ouders!!Tfoe dacht ze,hier begint hij weer met zijn zaag. Aan het kruispunt kwamen ze 2 vriendinnen van Naoual tegen,de bestuurster had geen werk maar wel een auto. Ze tuutte even op haar. Oke,shit dacht ze,moesten ze echt niet doen. Hier gaat hij nou weer commentaar geven. Wie zijn die meiden?vroeg haar vader. Dat zijn de dochters van Haij Sallehdien. Haar vader vond dat altijd een goede,oprechte man,maar wat hij over de dochters hoorde.... Mofelis ine itelkin nich?? (dat slechte meisje wat gescheiden is),werkt niet eens en heeft een auto. Zal ze wel van een van die klojos hebben gekregen aan wie ze even tijd heeft besteedt

----------


## @amina_

Ik heb dit verhaal ergens gelezen en het boeide mij echt. Ik wil graag dit verhaal aan alle leden laten lezen. Tabarakallah!!! :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:

----------


## Little_Writter

Wanneer komt het vervolg schattiee??

Hou van het verhaal en wil zo snel mogelijk verder lezen!
Groetjes amal :hihi:

----------


## Beloved Person

-1111

----------

